# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  زوجي المتوحش يصبح وديعا..سبعة أسرار للسعادة الزوجية

## أم البراء وعائشة

*تقول إحدى الأخوات :

قبل شهرين من الآن كنت أعاني كثيرا من سوء معاملة زوجي لي، ومن إهماله، وعدم إحترامه لمشاعري
حتى أني أصبحت مع الأيام، أبحث عن وسيلة أنهي فيها هذا الزواج، 
كنت أسمع عن الدورات التي تساعد المرأة على إنها تحسن علاقتها بزوجها وتعالج مشاكلها
بس بصراحة ماخليت دورة إلا وحضرتها، حتى مللت لأن كل الدورات مجرد كلام، ............. بصراحة مالها فايدة 

فقررت أن لا أحضر أي دورة بعد ذلك !!.

لكن قبل شهرين حدثت المعجزة !!!

لقد أصرت إحدى صديقاتي المقربات على أخذي معها إلى دورة رهيبة....................  . بصراحة غيرت حياتي

وجعلت زوجي المتوحش يصبح حملا وديعا.

وجعلتني أعيش حياتي كأمرأة سعيدة ومفرفشة طول الوقت

ولم أكتفي بالدورة بل إني سجلت في برنامج الإستشارات الخاص بالحياة الزوجية التي تقدمه المدربة

ولم أندم سوى على اليوم الذي فات قبل هذه الدورة..........!!

بصراحة كانت معلومات قيمة، وأسرار حقيقية، وحلول واقعية

اسم الدورة: سبعة أسرار سحرية لسعادة زوجية أبدية


وبإذن الله سوف أسرد لكم الأسرار سرا سرا


لتستفيدوا............  ...



**وقد بدأت الدورة بسرد قصة جميلة عن فتاة متزوجة، وهي إحدى مراجعاتها طبعا دون أن تذكر الأسم، تقول :**
جاءتني إحدى الفتياة المتزوجات حديثا بعينين   دامعتين، وجلست تسرد علي حكاية لقائها بزوجها والحب الجميل الذي ربطها به   في بداية الزواج، وحدثتني عن الجنة الرائعة التي أخذها إليها بحبه   واهتمامه، وتقول الفتاة: لم يترك لي الوقت لأفكر في أي شيء سواه، أصبح هو   محور ذاتي وكل حياتي، وأصبحت أفعل كل ما اضنه سيسعده، وأفكر طوال اليوم   ماذا سأطبخ له، ماذا سأقدم له هدية، ماذا سأرتدي له، .............إلخ إلخ   إلخ.
وبعد مدة قصيرة جدا أصبح الزوج متململا، ومتضايقا   ومنتقدا لكل شيء تقوم به، وببدأ يهملها ويطفش منها وكأنه اصبح شخص ثاني   تغير تماما وصار مايطيق يقعد معاها مع إنها كانت تسوي كل شي ممكن   يجذبه.......؟؟
وطبعا الفتاة على طول بدت اتفكر إن زوجها معمول له عمل، وماخلت مكان إلا   وراحت تفتش فيه عن علاج، خسرت فلوسها وضيعت وقتها على المشعوذين ومافادها   شي.


لحد مازارت هذه الإستشارية اللتي عالجت مشكلتها،..............  ..كيف عالجتها..............؟  ؟؟؟

 السر الأول من الأسرار السبعة

استعيدي ذاتك

في الحكاية التي ذكرتها لنا المدربة في بداية الدورة عن الفتاة التي أهملها زوجها بعد فترة قصيرة من الزواج تقول الدكتورة 
1- أن الفتاة بعد الزواج قامت بالتدريج بالتخلص من أهم مايميز شخصيتها وهذا مايحدث مع معظم النساء بعد الزواج....

تقول: تتخلى المراة بعد الزواج عن هواياتها، وأحيانا صديقاتها، وعن دراستها   ربما، أو وضيفتها، وقد تقضي هذه الأشياء على شخصيتها فتبدوا للرجل أمراة   بلاشخصية ولا هوية فيمل منها.
عودي ياأختي كما كنت وأجمل فالمرأة الخاوية من الداخل لا تجذب الزوج، والمرأة التي لا تحمل شخصية مميزة لا تلفت الإنتباه. 
يملها الزوج مع الأيام ويبدا في النظر إلى غيرها من الفتيات المعتزات بشخصياتهن ومعظمهن عوازب.

2- يصاب الرجل بعد الزواج بحالة من الرغبة في البعد عن شريكة حياته بشكل   طبيعي، وتسمى هذه الحالة دورة حياة الرجل، فيبدأ في الإبتعاد عنها والعودة   إلى أصدقائه وحياته، وهنا تقف المرأة التي لا تعلم ماذا يحدث ولماذا يبتعد   تقف حائرة وتبدأ في ملاحقته بالأسئلة ماذا حدث؟؟ هل قصرت في شيء؟؟ وهنا   تتحطم نفسيا أكثر لأنه لا يقدم أسباب... وتصبح العلاقة شائكة.

3- تتصبح المرأة مكتأبة وتهمل نفسها أكثر وتعاني من الإحباط والوساوس، وهذه   المراة لا تثير الرجل بل تبعده عنها فيهرب نحو الخارج أكثر.

الحل:::

تقول الدكتورة:

اعقدي هدنة مع نفسك وأجعليها أهم شخص لديك، أحبيها كثيرا وهنا سألتنا سؤال غريب قالت:

إذا كنتي عاجزة عن حب نفسك، وغير مقتنعة بها كيف ستقنعين زوجك أن يحبها...؟؟

أعجبني هذا السؤال كثيرا ............ بصراحة حعلني أفكر كثيرا في نفسي...ولكن   السؤال هو كيف أحب نفسي........... أليس هذا أنانية ....... فقالت: لا  لقد  تلقيت هذا السؤال من الكثير من العميلات والمتدربات، من الخطأ ان  نعتقد أن  حب الذات أنانية لأن الأناني لا يحب نفسه أبدا


لكن كيف أحب نفسي........... وماعلاقة حب النفس بالسعادة الزوجية........؟؟؟؟

انتظروا دقائق وأعود لأكمل لكم ............. 

وأحب أن أخبركم أن هذا فقط جزء من السر الأول مقدمة السر الأول ولا تلوموني على الإطالة رجاء

فحبي للإفادة هو الذي يدفعني لكتابة كل ماتعلمت منها

وعلى فكرة المعلومات الجاية خطيرة جدا ......... تتعلق بما لا تتصورون .... 
 
*

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

*نعود للسر الأول: 

استعيدي ذاتك**

مثل ماذكرت سابقا الرجل يمر بمرحلة يحب   فيها العودة لذاته وحياته السابقة والمراة التي تلحق به في هذه الحالة هي   الخاسرة، ............. لأنه لا يعود لها.

المرأة التي تعطيه الفرصة ليبتعد قليلا، وفي ذات الوقت تقوم هي بالإبتعاد   عنه عاطفيا من خلال شغل نفسها بنفسها وحياتها هي التي تجذبه من جديد للعودة   إليها.

لكن المشكلة كما تقول الدكتورة: أن المرأة دائما تفعل العكس وتلاحقه   بالمكالمات الهاتفية وتبحث عنه وتسأله عن سبب انزعاجه وتطلب منه أن يتحدث   وهو لا يريد وهذا هو الخطا.......... لأنه لا يريد سوى امراة معتزة بذاتها   تنفق جل وقتها في هذه المرحلة على نفسها.

وتذكر الدكتورة: أن النساء العربيات عامة يعانين من مشكلة معقدة وهي عدم   فهم الذات، وعدم القدرة على السعادة بمحبة الذات وهنا سألتنا.............   لماذا ننتظر السعادة من حب الآخرين لنا..........


عليك أن تنظري لنفسك بحب......... أنظرن إلى ذواتكن،،،،،،، متى آخر مرة تحدثتن إلى أنفسكن........؟؟
هل لديكن خطط شخصية للتطوير، هل لديكن مشاعر قوية وجميلة تجاه انفسكن........؟؟

إن المرأة التي تحب نفسها تعتز بها وتهتم بها، لذلك تبدوا مرحة طوال الوقت   وسعيدة ومبتهجة مهما حدث، لكن المراة التي  لا تعطي نفسها حقها يبدوا  عليها  الإهمال والتعاسة.

وتؤكد الدكتورة: ان الرجل بالفطرة يميل للمرأة المبتهجة السعيدة لذلك يبحث   عن عشيقة، لأنها طوال يومها تتسوق أو تسبح أو تستجم، يعني عايشة حياتها  طول  بعرض، وآخر الوقت هي سعيدة بنفسها. 




حبيباتي للأمانة الأدبية قمت بنقل مجموعة من العبارات من ملف الدورة، يعني   هذه المعلومات منقولة من الملف، فقط للعلم، ففي كل دورة يتم توزيع ملف مع   استبيان على الحاضرات.

كيف أستعيد ذاتي ..........؟؟؟
كان هذا السؤال الذي وجهته كل العميلات والمتدربات للدكتورة،فقالت(   ليس من السهل استعادة الذات إذ أن الأمر يتطلب الوقت والتدريب))، وقد   تلقيت تدريبا جميلا منها، لقد طلبت مني  شراء دفتر جميل، ثم تدوين بعض   المعلومات، ثم وضعت لي جدول، وأخضعتني لبعض الدراسات للشخصية، ومعها اكتشفت   ماذا يناسبني، 

أخواتي بقيت لسنوات تائهة لا أعرف ماذا أريد وأشعر أني بلا معنى، حتى أني   خسرت وضيفتي وكدت أخسر زوجي ولكن والفضل لله ها أنا قد أستعدت نفسي، وأتمنى   ان تستعدن أنتن أيضا ذواتكن

على فكرة هي من نصحتني بتنويع أنشطتي، وشجعتني على الإشتراك في المنتديات   لأختبرقدرتي على الكتابة، وها أنتم تعيدون لي الثقة في نفسي ..........   جزاكم الله خيرا.

طلبت مني أن أنتزع مشاعري التي التصقت بزوجي لسنوات، وقالت لي: لايمكنه   تحمل كل هذا الحب، يكفيه بعضه، ودعي البعض الآخر لنفسك، وزعي حبك بالتساوي   وأجعلي جله لنفسك، .........

فالدراسات النفسية للرجل تثبت كما تقول أن لا قدرة لديه على تحمل ضغط مشاعر   المرأة لذلك عليها أن تهتم بنفسها وأبنائها ولا تحمله مسؤولة مشاعرها.

بالنسبة لخطة استعادة الذات لا أستطيع كتابتها لأنها شخصية، وهي تعد   برنامجا خا لكل أمراة، لكن سأضع لكم بعض العموميات لتستفيدوا، فعلى سبيل   المثال: أنا لدي مشكلة في المواجهة مع الناس، وقامت هي بعلاجها لي والحمد   لله.

*
درست علوم الأسرة وعلم نفس الرجل والمرأة وباحثة في هذا المجال

كما درست العلاقة الحميمة بين الزوجين في ألمانيا

هكذا مكتوب في الملزمة

وهي أخصائية متمرسة في قراءة الشخصيات من خلا ل  لغة الجسد ونبرة الصوت وخط اليد.

عندما زرتها طلبت أن أكلمها عن زوجي وهكذا ساعدتني على فهمه وأخبرتني بكل  مايحبه ويكرهه، وكيف  يريدني أن أكون، وعلمتني كيف أكسب أعجابه...؟؟؟

نعود لموضوعنا.........

خواتي لازلنا في السر الأول من دورة السبعة أسرار، ....... ولكن سننتقل الأن لقسم العناية بالنفس.؟؟

فماذا تعني كلمة العناية بالنفس...........؟؟؟ لا ليس ما تتصورون هو أبعد عن ذلك بكثير .... هو أعمق!!

الحقيقة أنكم ستذهلون.......... هنا سنتحدث عن ما هو شخصي ومهم

----------


## أم هانئ

جزاك الله خيرا أم البراء على هذا الطرح
نسأل الله أن ينفع به 





> الرجل لايمكنه تحمل كل هذا الحب، يكفيه بعضه، ودعي البعض الآخر لنفسك، وزعي حبك بالتساوي وأجعلي جله لنفسك
> فالدراسات النفسية للرجل تثبت كما تقول أن لا قدرة لديه على تحمل ضغط مشاعر المرأة لذلك عليها أن تهتم بنفسها وأبنائها ولا تحمله مسؤولة مشاعرها


استوقفتني تلك العبارة طويلا فهي تحتاج إلى تأمل ...

بوركت أخيتي .

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

واصلي!، وصلكِ الله بهداه وحفظه، وكلأكِ برعايته ..
حقيقةً .. جميلٌ جدًّا طرحكِ، وبديعٌ قولكِ ونقلكِ!، بارككِ الله تعالى ..

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

جزاكـــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ الله الجنة ــبغيـر حســـــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــاب..

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

بوركتن أخواتي حاضر سأكمل بعد المغرب باذن الله

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

*العناية بالنفس
  إن العناية بالنفس علم خاص يدرس في الدول كمادة متخصصة، 

وهنا في مجتمعاتنا لا يتعدى الإهتمام بالنفس حمام السباحة أو صالون التجميل.**
وقد ذكرت قصة غريبة في  الملف ( الملزمة) الخاصة بالدورة سأقوم بنقلها كما هي دون تغيير::

(( في إحدى الأيام الصيفية وعند الواحدة والنصف مساء، بينما كنا نستعد   للعودة لمنازلنا، رن جرس الهاتف في المركز، ردت السكرتيرة كالعادة، ولكني   كنت إلى جوارها فسمعت صوت نحيب عال جدا، فأخذت السماعة من يد السكرتيرة   وحاولت أن أفهم الكلمات الواردة من أمراة يبدوا أنها تكاد تختنق من شدة   البكاء والإنهيار، كانت تقول 
: أكاد أموت، جدوا لي حلا ساعدوني، أرغب في الموت، وكلمات حزينة   أخرى.......... انتظرتها حتى بدأت تهدأ ثم سألتها ماهي مشكلتك؟؟ قالت:   تزوجت منذ سبع سنوات  لي خمسة أبناء وكنت أعيش مع زوجي حياة سعيدة جدا، 
وكانت كل صديقاتي وشقيقاتي يتحدثن عن زواجي السعيد، ولم أتصور أني في يوم   ما سأعاني ما أعانيه الآن، لقد هجرني زوجي دونما سبب منذ تسعة أشهر، إنه لا   يقربني مطلقا، واليوم ترك المنزل نهائيا، ولا أعرف لماذا؟؟

قال لي:"" أحبك.. لكني ماعدت احتمل........."" ثم ترك المنزل وخرج،دون أن   يشرح لي ماذا يقصد،،،،،،،،،،،  ،"" وانهارت في نوبة بكاء جديدة...........!!!

اشفقت عليها وقلت لها سأقوم اليوم بتأجيل كل مواعيدي لأجلك فأنت حالة   طارئة، زوريني مساء وسندرس الأمر، فردت: لا أعتقد أن لمشكلتي خل، لقد يأست   تماما، فلم أترك وسيلة لم أتبعها، كل شيء قمت به، حتى أني في نهاية الأمر   لجأت للدجالين، وكل واحد يقص علي كذبة، ويعدني بالخير ولا شيء من ذلك  يحصل.

قلت لها ( والكلام يعود للدكتورة في الملف ): دعينا نجرب للمرة الأخيرة، فلتكن فرصة أخيرة عساها ناجحة؟؟
أجابت: حسنا.
عند المساء وقبل الموعد بدقائق، قابلت سيدة رائعة الجمال، عارضة أزياء في   قوامها، فاتنة جذابة ساحرة، فشككت في الامر وسألتها أنت من كلمتني ظهر   اليوم ؟؟ قالت نعم.
انتابتني الحيرة قلت في نفسي لعلها لا تمتلك اسلوبا جيدا، وحينما دخلنا   لغرفة الإستشارات الخاصة وبدات بالحديث، وجدت نفسي أمام امرأة كاملة   الأنوثة رائعة وجذابة، كما أنها موظفة، مثقفة، وواضح تماما رقي ذوقها وشدة   اناقتها، وانجبت الاطفال، رقيقة ودودة محبة،  فماذا ينقصها ليتركها   زوجها.................؟  ؟؟؟؟

لقد أشعرتني بالعجز للحظات لولا أنها أثناء الحديث ذكرت أمرا أثار أنتباهي،   إنه أمر لا تلتفت له النساء إنهن لا يدركن أهميته للرجل، ولكنه أهم ما  لديه....................))  )  انتهى
 
ترى ماهو الشيء الذي أثار انتباه الدكتورة  ماهو الخلل في حكاية هذه السيدة ؟؟؟
لقد وضعت  الحكاية تحت عنوان العناية بالنفس ألم تلاحظن ذلك أخواتي ؟؟؟

تقول الدكتورة: أنه أثناء حديث السيدة لاحظت أنها ذكرت أنه بعد طفلها   الخامس، وبعد انتهاء فترة الأربعين لاحظت أن الزوج يجد صعوبة وعدم ارتياح   في السرير، ولكنها لم تهتم كثيرا، لأنه لم يعلق على الأمر...........

وبقيت الدكتورة تشرح لها أهمية أن  الولادة الطبيعة تسبب تمزقا وترهلا في  المناطق الحساسة عند المرأة، والتي  تعد من أهم الأسباب لتعاسة الرجل.  

وهناك معلومات ذكرتها، بصراحة مخيفة، قالت  والسبب هو أن هذه المنطقة تترهل  وتتسع تلقائيا مع الأيام، وذكرت أسباب  كثيرة لحدوث هذا الترهل، كما  اعطتنا عمليا مجموعة من التمارين التي تساعد  على شد هذه العضلة.

يعني : """كان السبب هو اتساع المنطقة بعد الولادة، وهنا يعتقد الرجل أن   المراة لم تعد صالحة للعشرة لكنه لا يصارحها خوفا من جرح مشاعرها بينما   يفكر في الزواج من اخرى جديدة، أو إجراء علاقة محرمة لكي يتمكن من قضاء   حاجته الملحة""".  

"""إنه يعتقد أن لا حل لهذه المشكلة، معظم الرجال لا يتصورون أن الأمر سهل   للغاية، وأنه يمكن ان تعود المراة كما كانت وممكن بعملية تجميلية، إنه  يشعر بالصدمة، فهو يحب هذه  المرأة لكنه لا يستطيع الإستمرار معها أبدا،  فيهجرها، ويهرب من بيتها  فكلما رآها شعر بخيبة أمله، وبالألم لما حل بها،  إنها في نظره لازالت  جميلة، لكنها لم تعد صالحة للإستعمال !!!!!

يتبع .....
*

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

*
**والآن يا أخواتي دعونا نكمل الحكاية، تلك السيدة التي هجرها زوجها فجأة، ماهو السر الآخر وراء هجره،* *
 
تقول الدكتورة: إنها طلبت من  السيدة القيام بملأ اختبار  يعرف بإختبار الرقم خمسة، وهو اختبار تقوم  بتعبئته الزوجة، يتم من خلاله  كشف الزوج الخائن، كيف ................؟؟؟  تلك مسألة أخرى، لكنه فعلا  اختبار رائع وفعال، المهم، أن نتيجة الأختبار  جاءت صحيحة 100% يعني أظهر  الإختبار أن الزوج خائن، وهنا طلبت الدكتورة من  السيدة القيام ببعض الخطوات  يتم من خلالها التأكد من الامر، ومعرفة باقي  الفاصيل، وليس لدي علم عن  الطريقة، فهي تضع خطة خاصة بكل سيدة، ،،،
كما طلبت منها الضغط عليه بعبارات معينة، ( عبارات مدروسة تماما) يعترف بعدها  الرجل تلقائيا.

المهم أن السيدة عادت بعد اسبوع لتخبر الدكتورة أنها تأكدت من خيانته وأنه   أعترف لها وصارحها بعلاقته التي بدات مع إحدى الفتيات الغير مسلمات منذ ما   يقارب ألأربعة أشهر، وأنه فتح لها شقة وذهب ليقيم معها.والحكاية كالتالي: 

"" بعد الأربعين، حاول الرجل  جماع زوجته، لكنه أكتشف  صعوبة الأمر، فأصابه الأحباط، ونظرا لحبه الشديد  لها، ونظرا لما تتمتع به  السيدة من جمال وجاذبية كأن من الصعب عليه  التعايش معها، بقي لمدة أربعة  شهور يعاني من الحرمان، وفي هذه الحالة يصاب  بعض الرجال بحالة من عدم  السيطرة""
يعني الرجل لم يعد قادرا على الإحتمال!!!
 
"" وفي إحدى الأمسيات وأثناء  زيارته لمتجر، التقى  بفيولا فتاة روسية مرحة وشغوفة، ابدت اهتمامها به منذ  البداية، في الوقت  الذي كان فيه يعاني من ضغط الحرمان، والشتات الذهني،  ..... عرفت الطريق إلى  إغوائه، وبعد اسبوع من ملاحقاتها، استسلم الرجل  صاحب الخلق، وانهار أمام  إغراءاتها، كان في كل مرة يلتقي فيها زوجته ويلمح  الحزن في عينيها، يشعر  بالذنب، والإثم، ولكنه لا يملك لها حلا، إنه يعتقد  أنها انتهت، لم يعد  بمقدورها ان تمثل في حياته دور المرأة، وهربا من كل  هذا هجر  منزله..............."""

كيف قامت الدكتورة بحل  المشكلة................  ...... لنا لقاء،  سنتحدث عن حل هذه المشكلة، وعن  حكاية خاتم الماس في غرفة الفندق، وعن باقة  الزهور التي أبكت  الحضور....!!!!
يتبع....*

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

*نعود قليلا للعناية بالنفس**

 ""   تعتقد معظم النساء أن العناية بالنفس تعني زيارة الصالون، أو برد  الأظافر،  أو الإستحمام،  وان الامر أعمق من ذلك بكثير، فالعناية بالنفس هي  جزء  أساسي من برنامج استعادة الذات، ويتطلب إجراءات غاية في الدقة،  وتغييرات  جوهرية جريئة،كما أن المرأة تتسم بالعشوائية والسطحية ما أن  يرتبط الأمر  بمشاعرها، إلا أني أحب أن أقول، أن الحياة تستلزم المزيد من  الحزم.

وتفسر الدكتورة مصطلح العناية بالنفس فتقول: "" إن العناية بالنفس سلسلة   مترابطة، وذات مفهوم شامل، فعليك أولا أن تنظري نحو ذاتك بعين عادلة،   لتكتشفي أن الصحة النفسية تقود إلى الصحة العاطفية، والصحة البدنية تقود  إلى  الصحة الذهنية، وهكذا........""

 ونعود الآن إلى الأخت التي هجرها زوجها............... كيف عالجت الدكتورة مشكلتها ؟؟؟

 لقد  قامت على مدى  ثلاث شهور بالعمل على تغييرها وعلاج نفسيتها من الإحباطات  التي دمرتها،  كما قامت المرأة بإجراء عملية تضويق، واكتشفت أنه بعد  الولادة الأخيرة حدث  لديها جرح كبير جدا مفتوح على مجرى المستقيم!!!!
ولم تكن تعلم، إلا بعد الفحص الطبي....................  ...!!!
 ومن ثم طلبت منها  الدكتورة الإتصال بالزوج لعقد حوار معه، ولكنه لم يرد   عليها، وأرسل مصروفا لها ولأولادها مع السائق، ......... فانهارت السيدة   أكثر، وعادت للدكتورة تصرخ وتقول لم أعد قادرة على الإحتمال، إنه لا  يريدني، لقد تعبت. 

وبعد أن هدأت قالت لها الدكتورة:   مارأيك لو تبادلت  الدور مع عشيقته، انسي تماما أنك زوجته، وتخيلي أنك  عشيقته، ماذا تفعلين،  بقيت تفكر  دقائق وقالت، أواعده، فقالت لها الدكتورة  إذا فلتفعلي ذلك.
وأعطتها خطة مواعدة جميلة، طلبت منها أن ترسل له رسالة تحدد فيها مكانا   خارج المنزل لتلتقيه، وموضوعا محددا للحديث عنه،   ............................. لماذا؟؟

لأن المواعدة في البيت تخيفه، يخشى أن تجره للفراش الذي لا يريده.
وعدم تحديد الموضوع يجعله يظن أنها تريد فتح موضوع هجره للمنزل.

لكنها كتبت له: "" أريد اللقاء بك في مطعم كذا، لأحدثك عن سفري مع أبنائي في الصيف"""

رد عليها بالموافقة، وألتقيا هناك، وبعد اللقاء الثالث تعمدت اسقاط فاتورة   الجراحة التجميلية ( التضويق) التي أجرتها، لكنها تظاهرت أنها مستاءة لأنه   اطلع على ما يخصها، لكنه أصر على معرفة التفاصيل، فقالت له: "" مع إني لا   أريد أن أفتح الموضوع معك، لكني أستعد، فقد تتركني ذات يوم بلا رجعة،   ساعتها سأفكر جديا في الزواج، وأنا أستعد منذ الآن............ ونسيت أن   أخبرك أني خضعت أيضا لعملية شد في الصدر.""""

تلون وجه الرجل، وبدا عليه الإستياء، وسألها: هل تفكرين بالزواج من غيري؟؟   أجابت بثقة واندفاع : نعم نعم، فأنا لا زلت شابة، كانت لدي مشكلة صغيرة  قمت  بحلها، وهذا لا يمنعني من مواصلة حياتي، أحبك نعم، لكني أحب نفسي  أكثر،  وأريد السعادة لها."" 

وعند مغادرة المطعم لأول مرة يصر على إيصالها للمنزل ينفسه، وهناك تبعها   لأول مرة منذ أحد عشر شهرا لغرفة النوم، وفي ذات الليلة لم يتركها تنام،  وقال لها أشعر أنك كالعذراء، قالت له أنا دائما هكذا، إلا أنك لم تلاحظ.

وبعد اسبوعين أخذها في رحلة استجمام إلى دبي وفي غرفة الفندق قدم لها خاتما   ماسيا، وباقة من الزهور، وأعتذر منها بشدة، وطلب منها أن تسمح له بأن  يبدا  معها صفحة جديدة.

الجميل جدا والذي يثير المشاعر ماحدث بعد ذلك......................

تقول الدكتورة:  في أحدى دورات السبت المسائية وبينما كنت مستغرقة في   الشرح، دخلت تلك السيدة  إلى المحاضرة دونما استئذان وبقيت تحدق بي وفي   عينيها تقفز الدموع، ثم التفتت للحاضرات وقالت: كانت حياتي على وشك   الإنهيار، لولا  نصائح الدكتورة، وليلة أمس حصلت على إعتذار من زوجي عن كل   ما سببه لي من ألم، وقدم لي خاتما من الماس وباقة من الورد، ولكني رأيت أن   الدكتورة تستحقهما أكثر، .........

ثم وضعت الخاتم والزهور على الطاولة، وبدأت تسرد للحاضرات بجرأة تفاصيل   الحكاية، كانت منقبة، لكي لا تستغربن، المهم أنها أسالت دموع الحضور   بحكايتها وعزمها، ولديها أيضا مكانه خاصه لدى الدكتورة فهي دائما تتحدث   عنها، وتفتخر بعزمها، .........

نسيت أن أخبركم أن الدكتورة بكت وهي تخبرنا بالموقف الأخير............

على فكرة كلمات لا اريد أن أنساها: 

حينما كانت المرأة تقابل زوجها لم تكن تتحدث عن حياتها السابقة معه أبدا، إذا فيما كانت تتحدث؟؟؟

إنه سر .........................؟؟؟؟؟    سنذيعه قريبا...؟؟؟*

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

*
**ووعدتكم بأن أحدثكم عن المواضيع التي تناولتها السيدة في حوارها مع زوجها في المواعيد، .... ماذا تتوقعون؟؟**

الحقيقة أني لو كنت مكانها وقبل  أن أتعلم فنون المداولة والحوار الزوجي،   كنت قد أثرت معه التعاسة التي أشعر بها  بسبب رحيله، وكنت لمته على هجره   لي،.........وطبعا كنت خبصت الدنيا وأثرت فضيحة بنحيبي...

لكن السيدة التي أمتلأت عزما، امتثلت تماما لنصائح الإستشارية، ونفذتها   بحذافيرها، وتأكد الأستشارية على أهمية التطبيق الدقيق للنصائح، لأنها تكون   مدروسة ومتسلسلة، 

المهم، أن السيدة التزمت بالتالي:

"" إن المرأة في هذه المرحلة، تتوق إلى   القيام بعملية توضيح وتأنيب للزوج بشكل مباشر أو غير مباشر، متصورة أن   الزوج جاهز ليستمع لها، لكن الواقع يقول أن الزوج في هذه المرحلة يصاب بعمى   جزئي في كل مايمس مشاعر أو حقوق زوجته، لذلك فإنه يرفض تماما أي حوار  يطرق  باب علاقتهما، أو يلمح للضغوط التي تعانيها الزوجة، في الوقت الذي  تكون  فيه هي في أمس الحاجة لهذا الحوار.........

وتضيف الدكتورة: ""   قومي بعمل مالا يتصوره، كوني مدهشة، وتغاضي عن   الموضوع وكأن الحدث لم يمسك في الصميم، وكأنك تجاوزت الأمر بنجاح، وتظاهري   أنك قد استعدت ذاتك منه، وهاأنت تبدأين حياتك من جديد، بقوة وابتسامة   مشرقة،  بدونه............"""""   
(( خواتي هذه النصيحه للزوجة التي تعاني من الخيانة الزوجية فقط)).

وتضيف: """" قلت لها: حينما تقابلينه، كوني في كامل   زينتك، لكن لا تنتظري منه إطارءا، وأنظري طوال الوقت في الساعة حتى قبل أن   يصل الطعام، ثم انظري في عينيه بابتسامة مرحة، وبلا مبالاة لشخصة""" ((ولا   تسألوني كيف فأنا لا أعرف كيف أنا أنقل ماهو مكتوب في الملزمة  فقط)))......

""""" ثم ابدأي في سؤاله أو الحديث عن أشياء عامة، كأن تقولي: هذه أول مرة   أزور فيها هذا المطعم، لقد نصحتني به صديقة، قالتي أنهم يقدمون مع الوجبة   تذكارا جميلا من الفخار، أتوق للحصول عليه،...
أو تقولي: أعجبتني هذه الكندورة ( الدشداشة، ) إنها  تناسبك تماما، لقد أصبحت أكثر جاذبية، ثم أصمتي  ............ مع ابتسامة .
أو قولي له: ماهي أخر تطورات مشروعك، أتمنى أن أسمع عنه، هلا حدثتني   ......... ثم أضيفي رائع ما أسمع، اتمنى لك التوفيق، عن نفسي سأحذوا حذوك،   وسأعمل بنصيحتك لي، إني الأن بصدد افتاح مشروعي الخاص، وقد أستشرت أحد   المختصين في الأمر.......... ( حتى لو لم يكن ذلك حقيقة)""""

(هذا كذب لا يجوز ) التوقيع.. أم البراء

وهناك أفكار كثيرة ورد منها في الملزمة سبعة وثلاثين فكرة، لفتح حوار ناجح بعيد عن المشكلة.....

طبعا لن أكتبها كلها، لأني تعبت من الطباعة، بس والله أنكم   تستاهلون، وهذه الأفكار كافية علشان تعطيكم فكرة مبدأيه وأنتم ابتكروا   أفكار أجمل.....

وأعود وأأكد أخواتي الكريمات، وللأمانة الأدبية، أن العبارات الموجودة بين   """"""""""""" هي من الملزمة، وأحب أن أذكر أن الملزمة تخضع لقانون  الملكية  الفكرية، وهذا مكتوب أسفل كل صفحة، ولهذا أصر على توضيح الأمر  دائما،  ................

وإن كان هناك من يستحق الدعاء بالخير فهي الدكتورة،  فهي شخصيا تستحق كل الخير، وعن نفسي كلما تأملت في سعادتي  الزوجية اليوم،  أرسل لها رسالة شكر عبر الموبايل، لأني أتذكر  فضلها.........


 اكتسبت درسا لن أنساه أبدا........ علي أن أبدأ التغيير قبل أن أندم، وأنا في سن متأخرة.

يتبع ..
*

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

*
من نقاط السر الأول: 

تعاني الكثير من النساء العربيات وخاصة الأمهات من ضعف القدرة على إرضاء الزوج في ذلك، فما هو السبب؟؟؟؟؟

تقول الأستشارية، أن معظم النساء العربيات لديهن ضعف الخبرة في ذلك الأمر حتى بعد زواجهن 


""" إن المراة التي كانها تؤدي واجبا مفروضا عليها مع زوجها، لا  تفلح  مطلقا في إرضائه،  والرجل الذي لا يستشعر من زوجته مبادلته مشاعره يصبح   رجلا تعيسا"""

""" لاحظت من خلال دراستي الطويلة وبحوثي أن المراة العربية لا تفقه علم   العلاقة الزوجية بشكل صحيح، فهي تقوم بها إما خائفة من فقدان زوجها أو   انحراف، أو من إغضابه، أو لكي ترضي ربها، لكنها لا تقوم بذلك  من أجل  سعادتها وراحتها هي،  إنها دائما متذمرة
لمـــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــاذا ؟؟؟؟

لأنها لم تعرف حتى الآن كيف تسعد بصحبة الزوج، ولا تعلم أهمية ذلك لصحتها النفسية والبدينة والعاطفية ولجمالها أيضا.

تقول أيضا: أن المراة تفتقد الرغبة لأسباب نفسية أحيانا، وأحيانا أخرى   لأسباب صحية، ومرات أخرى لأسباب عاطفية، لكن المراة الحقيقية هي التي تعالج   هذه الأسباب وتتخلص منها تماما، لكي تنطلق إلى عالم زوجي سعيد.

أختي القارئة ذكرت الدكتورة مجموعة كبيرة جدا من النماذج عبر حكايات نسائية  حزينة 
تقول الإستشارية أنه في إحدى الدورات  لاحظت  سيدة تعترض على كل كلمة في صالح الرجل، ثم تقول للدكتورة الرجل  لايستحق  سوى الحرمان، فردت عليها الدكتورة: عزيزتي إن ماتتحدثين عنه هو  حرمانك أنت  لا حرمانه، فالرجل حينما يتعرض للحرمان بإمكانه تعويضك بامرأة  أخرى، زوجة  ثانية مثلا، أو عشيقة، لكن أنت كيف ستعوضينه، ..... وأضافت: إن  ما تقومين  به هو انتقام من نفسك وليس منه،  ثم سألتها الدكتورة عن سبب  حقدها الكبير  على  الرجل، فردت السيدة بأنه قد خانها ذات مرة و أنها لن  تغفر له أبدا ،  وأنها منذ كذا وكذا لم تسمح له بلمسها، وهنا قالت الدكتورة:  لكن هل تاب؟؟  قالت: نعم متاكدة من ندمه، وهنا قالت لها الدكتورة: إنك  تخسرين أياما  جميلة من عمرك وتحرقين لحظات مهمة من حياتك في انتقام بلا  مبرر، .........  انت تنتقمين من نفسك سيدتي وليس منه هو، تسامحي مع ذاتك  اولا لكي تتمكني  من مسامحته.

نعم يا خواتي إن أهم ما ينغص الحياة الزوجية هي الضغينة، حينما تحملين عليه ويحمل عليك، التسامح ضروري جدا.

كما تقول الدكتورة أن المعتقدات والموروثات لها دور   كبير في تشكيل الخبرة عند الأزواج، فمثلا تشتكي بعض  الزوجات من الزوج لا  يريد سوى النوم، وأنه لا يفكر في مشاعرها، لا يحدثها  كثيرا، ولكنها تؤكد  أن هذا الذي يقوم به الزوج مع زوجته هو  إعتراف بالحب منه لها، لكنه يتحدث  بلغته الخاصة.[/]* 
*       يتبع ...      *

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

تقول الحكاية.............أ   المرأة يا أخواتي  تعلم في عصرنا هذا أن عليها أن تهتم بنفسها وبزينتها لكي تبدو جميلة في  عيني زوجها، ........ ولكنها تخطئ في تفسير نوعية هذا الإهتمام....

تعتقد أن الإهتمام يعني أن تدخل إلى الحمام سريعا قبل عودته لكي تغتسل، أو أن تسرع لصالون التجميل!!!!

كم مرة دخلت فيها إلى الإستحمام مستعجلة،؟؟ كم مرة غسلت شعرك بسرعة وقسوة؟؟  كم مرة فعلت ذلك من اجله فقط؟؟ الإهتمام بالنفس يعني اهتمي بفسك لأجلك  أنت، .........

كم مرة تناولت اي شيء من على الطاولة؟؟ وكم مرة أكلت بنهم من شدة حزنك، ؟؟  أو حرمت نفسك وجبة الغداء بسبب ضيقك منه؟؟ كم مرة عملت رجيم قاسي علشان  تعجبينه،؟؟ كم مرة صبغت شعرك علشان تبهرينه..؟؟ ولاحياة لمن تنادي؟؟؟ كل  هذا للأسف لا ينفع فمهما تغير المظهر بقي الجوهر.

والجوهر واحدة تعبانة ملانة زهقانه، وطالعة روحها.......

العناية بالنفس تقول: خذي استراحة من كل هذا.............. وأنظري ماذا تريدين أنت، وهكذا فقط ستبهرينه،

وإليكم حكايتي، كنت أنظر حولي وكل ماسمعت عن أمراة حلوة أقلدها، وكل ماسمعت  زوجي يتمدح وحدة أقلدها، لكن أبدا مافلحت في إرضائه ولا حتى إرضاء نفسي.

وبهدوء فكرت، وتذكرت قبل الزواج كيف كانت شخصيتي، كنت ألبس وأهتم بنفسي بس  باسلوبي الخاص ولما توقفت عن التقليد، ورجعت لذاتي نجحت، لما يقول شوفي  فلانه شو مسوية، أقول: نعم، بس أنا غير، وكل أنسان واسلوبه ، الحين صار  يشوف كل ما أقوم به جميل ورائع.

حكايتي تقول:

نشأت نشأة مميزة بين أهلي، فقد كان والديّ مثقفين جدا، ولهم مناصب ومراكز  اجتماعية كبيرة ولله الحمد، نشأت مدللة وسعيدة، وعلمني والدي رغم ذلك القوة  الثقة الشجاعة والحكمة، وحينما اخترت الدراسات الإعلامية لم يعارض ذلك بل  شجعني، وبعد تخرجي أصر على توظيفي، وفعلا حصلت على وظيفة مميزة في إحدى  الجهات الإعلامية الكبرى في الإمارات،
يعني كانت حياتي حلوة لم أعاني من مشاكل تذكر حتى ذلك الوقت، ونسيت أن  أخبركم أني كنت متفوقة طوال سنوات الدراسة، .... كنت سعيدة في عملي كثيرا،  وكل يوم أنتقل من نجاح إلى نجاح، تمثزت بين زميلاتي، وبدات شهرتي تأخذ  مجراها في عملي، وأصبح لدي قرائي ومعجبي، حتى جاء ذلك اليوم الذي ألتقيته  فيه، كان أحد القراء، ودفعه فضوله ليرى صاحبة القلم الذي أثار انتباهه،  وعندما رأيته لأول مرة شعرت بشيء ما يشدني نحوه، .........
(مع اعتراضي على بعض الجمل .. التوقيع أم البراء

تظاهر في المرة الأولى بأنه مراجع، وفي المرة الثانية صارحني بانه معجب بي  وبكتاباتي، وبشخصيتي التي تبرز من كتاباتي، ........ جعلني أعيش لحظة  خيالية، ....... طبعا كنت متحفظة معه جدا وقلت له (( لدي والدين، وهذا  عنوانهما إن كنت تبحث عن الطريق إلي)) وتوقعت أنه لن يعود، توقعت انه يبحث  عن تسلية، لكنه فعلا أرسل أهله إلى بيتنا، لقد أثار أعجابي كثيرا  بموقفه............. وهكذا تم عقد القران.
وبعد العقد سمح لنا والدي بأن نتهاتف، ونتجالس لنتعرف على بعضنا أكثر،  ...... طبعا مرت أيام جميلة، غاية في الجمال،...... وبعد ذلك، بدأت سلسلة  من الطلبات، إنه يخطط ليغيرني، وأنا يومها لم أعي ذلك، قال لي في البداية،  لماذا لا تتركين عملك، إني أغار عليك من المعجبين، ...... إلخ!!!
لماذا تكثرين الزيارات لبنات خالك وبناك عمك، إني أغار عليك من شباب العائلة.......ألخ !!!!!
لماذا ترتدين البنطلون إنه لا يناسب بنت الإمارات، مع أني كنت ألبسه تحت عباءة مغلقة تماما،...!!!
لماذا تتحدثين كثيرا مع صديقاتك على الهاتف، أنا أغار منهن أريدك لي وحدي..!!!
لا تتحدثي عن أخيك كثيرا لأن هذا يزعجني، ........ لا تتسوقي ..... لا تضحكي،،،، .....
كانت لي هواية تصميم الأزياء، وكنت أصمم فساتين السهرات، وأرسل تصماميمي  إلى دار أختي للأزياء ( إنها أختي الكبرى وهي سيدة أعمال) ، وأتقضى عن كل  تصميم، 2000 درهم، هذا في البداية ثم زادت شهرتي وأصبحت أتعامل مع خمسة دور  للأزياء، ..
وكانت لدي مدخرات جيدة ولله الحمد، ........... وبعد عقد القران لم أتمكن  من المتابعة، لأني لم أجد الوقت، أولا ولاني لم أملك المزاج ثانيا،  ........... وللأسف بعد فترة وجدت نفسي في صحراء مقفرة، بعيدا عن كل معاني  الحياة،
لأجل خاطره أغضبت أبي، وامي، وتركت وظيفتي رغم رفضهم التام، ورغم نصائحهم، قلت أن إرضاء الزوج أهم هنا،
لأجل عينيه الناكرتين للجميل، تخليت عن صديقاتي الحبيبات وتنكرت لهن، وابتعدت عنهن.
من أجل أن أحصل على ابتسامة رضى منه ارتديت الملابس الواسعة أردت فقط أن  أرضيه، لأني يابنات أحببته..................  ..........................  .......!!!!! للأسف........!!! تلك كانت أكبر خطأ ارتكبته.

( مع اعتراضي على أن العمل للمرأة بضوابط ان كان ضروريا وايضا لباسها  الشرعي بضوابط نستطيع أن نحافظ على حيوية حياتنا بالطرق الحلال.. التوقيع  أم البراء)

وتزوجنا، ومرت أيام الزواج الأولى عادية، ................. ماذا حدث بعد  ذلك وماذا تغير في حياتي، وما قصة صندوقه الأحمر، ولماذا يغلفه بالحرير،  .......... ؟؟؟؟؟؟ انتظروني سأعود لأحكي لكم سنوات الظلم والقهر والانهيار  والضياع، وليالي الدموع والألم................ والوحدة والندم...........  وكيف انتهت أيضا...؟؟

كانت أمي تنصحني دائما بأن أكون قنوعة ولا أرهق زوجي بكثرة الطلبات،  والتزمت بالنصيحة، كان زوجي في بادئ الأمر رجل جيد، ............ كنا نخرج  معا كثيرا، كان يحدثني ويهتم بي، ويريدني دائما إلى جواره،......وزوجي يعمل  موظفا في إحدى الدوائر الحكومية، ............ وكان يعاني من ديون ما بعد  الزواج، لأن الزواج في الإمارات مكلف، وذات مرة ونحن نتحدث في ديونه اقترحت  عليه المساعدة، قلت له أعتبرهم دين مني إلى أن تفرج، لكنه رفض وبشدة، وكان  صادقا في رفضه، علمت أن كرامته جرحت، ولكني كنت أريد مساعدته، فألححت  وألححت حتى قبل أن يأخذ مني نصف مدخراتي،
وبعد هذا الموقف حرصت على عدم مطالبته بأية مصاريف تخصني، وكنت أنفق على  نفسي وطفلتي الأولى من مدخراتي .... ونسيت مع الأيام أن أطلب منه  أحتياجاتي، فكنت أشتري ملابسي، وكل الكماليات والأساسيات من جيبي الخاص،  لكنه لم يكن يكفي لأنفق كما تنفق قريناتي في مجتمعنا، لكن هذا الأمر لا يهم  فالأجر أحتسبه من ربي ومادام زوجي سعيدا فهذا وربي يكفي، هكذا كنت أحدث  نفسي كلما حضرت حفل زفاف بفستان قديم، أو زرت صديقة وعباءتي بالية.
وذات يوم جاءني خجلا، وتردد كثيرا قبل أن ينطقها قال لي أنا مقبل على  افتتاح مشروع تجاري، ولدي مبلغ صغير لايكفي، وفكرت في أن أتشارك معك، يعني  نضع مالك على مالي، ....... وطبعا بدون تردد هذا زوجي حبيبي، لم يكتفي بأن  أكون شريكة حياته، بل أيضا سأصبح شريكته في البزنس...... وافقت فورا دون  أية ضمانات.
في البداية مررنا بظروف أصعب من السابقة فالمشروع لم يعمل بسرعة، لقد  عانينا مدة سنتين دون مردود وكنا ننفق على المشروع من راتب زوجي ومساعدات  والدي، ووالده، وفي بعض الأيام لا نجد حق علبة الحليب للصغار. لكن كل هذا  كان سهلا فزوجي حبيبي معي بالدنيا.
مرت الأيام وبدأ المشروع يعمل وينمو، وأحوال زوجي المادية تحسنت كثيرا،  وأصبح يغير سيارته كل عام، أصبح ينفق كثيرا على نفسه، وحينما أطلب منه  مصروفي يقول لي لا زلت أعاني من الديون، لا تغرك السيارة الجديده، إنها  أقساط، وكلام كثير جدا من هذا النوع..........
بعد أنجاب طفلي الثاني، لاحظت تغيرا في مشاعر زوجي نحوي،... ولكني لم أدقق  في الأمر وأعتقدت في البداية أنه يمر بضائقة مالية، ......لكن كيف والأموال  تتدفق عليه من كل مكان!!!!


إنها الدنيا صديقاتي ،،،،،،،،،، وستعلمن عن قريب حكاية الصندوق الأحمر، ودموعي على خاتمي المكسور..!!

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

*تغير  زوجي علي  كثيرا، لم يعد حنونا، وطوال الوقت عصبي المزاج، طوال الوقت  متذمر، أصبح  ينتقدني على كل شيء وأي شيء فعلته أو لم أفعله، .... وفي كل  مرة ينتقدني  تنهار نفسيتي وأتعب حتى أني أشعر بالإختناق، حاولت أن أحدثه  وأناقش معه  السبب، لكن في كل مرة يتحول النقاش إلى شجار مهما حاولت تهدأته  لا يهدأ،  وفي إحدى المرات، حينما طلبت منه أن يأخذني في نزهة قصيرة،  ورفض، جلست  أرجوه وأسترحمه، لقد فاض بي أريد ان أغير جو مللت من البيت،  مللت أرجوك  خذني في نزهة، قال: روحي مع أهلك، أنا عندي شغل ومش  فاضي؟؟؟؟!!!!، قلت له  لكني أشتاق إليك، أفتقدك أريد الخروج بصحبتك، مر وقت  طويل لم نخرج فيه معا  !!!!! ولكم أن تتصوروا حجم الإستياء والقرف الذي  بدا في وجهه بمجرد أن قلت  هذه العبارات، وهنا انفجر في وجهي: أية نزهة  أخرجها معك، ألايكفي أني (  مجابل ويهج في البيت) بعد وراي وراي حتى برا،  مليت ، شو الجديد  اللي عندج، مليت منج، أنت ماتفهمين..............  .((.أنت  ماتفهمين، انت  ماتفهمين، أنت ماتفهمين)) بقيت كلماته تتردد  في صدري،   وتحفر شروخا  وتمزقات، وكأنني أهوي إلى وادي سحيق وأصرخ ولا أحد يسمعني.قال   كلماته وخرج، وتركني بصحبة أنسانة لا أعرفها، ......... انسانة منبوذة   مكروهة، .. أنسانة غريبة عني، تبكي على صدري وتتأوه وتصرخ، أنسانة تائهة،   لقد تركني بصحبة نفسي بعد أن دمرها تماما..........!!!!
فكرت كيف أتصرف، لم أعرف، كيف اتصرف يا أخواتي، اتصلت بأمي أسألها واشكو   لها ماآل له الحال، قالت: استحملي يابنتي، كل رجل يمر بمرحلة وتعدي، وكوني   أنت الأحسن، قومي بواجبك معه ولا تقصري في حقه،.....!!
بعد أن جرحني، واهانني أتناسى كل ماحدث،،،،،،،،،، بقيت صامتة لا أتحدث معه   أبدا، وأحرص على عدم التواجد في الغرفة التي هو بها، ....وكل ظني أنه  سيشعر  بخطئه ويعتذر في لحظة ما، في يوم ما، في أسبوع ما، في شهر ما، ومرت  ثلاثة  شهور دون كلمة منه، ،،،
وفي هذا التوقيت، اتصل بي أخي، وأخبرني أن أسهمي التي اشتريتها قبل زواجي   بالإشتراك معه، أصبحت ذات سعر مغر، واستشارني بحب واحترام: هل نبيع يا   أختي، ؟؟ فقلت له بذات الحب والإحترام: كما ترى ياأخي، ... وهكذا باع   الاسهم ب750000  درهم وحصتي منها النصف، أي مايقارب370000 درهم، ..... وجاء   بها أخي ألي في البيت في هذه الأثناء كان زوجي خارج البيت، أعطاني أخي   مالي، وقال لي كلمة لا أنساها: ((احفظي مالك جيدا، فلا أحد يستحقه غيرك))   ...... وعند المساء، عاد زوجي للبيت ليبدل ملابسه ويعود ليكمل سهرته،   ...... راى رزمة المال فأخذها ولأول مرة منذ ثلاثة أشهر يحدثني: فيسألني عن   المال ، من أين هذا المال، أخبرته، قال وهل لديك أسهما أخرى، قلت لا، (  في  الواقع كان لدي الكثير وكلها باسم أخي، اشتريتها أيام عملي، ولدي متجر   أيضا بالإشتراك مع أخي ألأصغر، نصحني والدي أن لا أفشي أمره لزوجي،))المهم،   أعاد المال إلي، .... ثم عاد لغرفة النوم، أبدل ملابسه، وأخذ بيجاما،  وجاء  إلى جواري على الصوفا، وطوقني بذراعيه، وكأن شيء لم يكن......!!!
وفي الصباح، قلت له أريد الذهاب لأودع المبلغ في البنك،... فقال: أنا   أودعها، قلت له: لا يمكنك ذلك أريد تحويلها لوديعة،...وهذا يتطلب   وجودي............فقال إذا غدا آخذك .......وكل يوم يأجل، حتى مر شهر كامل،   وهو يعاملني أحسن معاملة، ويسمعني أجمل العبارات ويفسحني، ..... وأخذ لي   ملابس جديدة لأول مرة......
ثم جاءني فجأة وهو متنكد، وبدأ يتأوه في فراشه، قلت له: مابك، قال لاشي،   قلت أنك منزعج وحزين، قال:"" لقد أرتكبت غلطة كبيرة جدا، لقد غامرت في صفقة   سيارات وأنا لا أملك راس المال، وأكتشفت أن السيارات لا تصلح للبيع، وأنا   متورط وقد اسجن،"" .......... أحسست بوحشة الإستنزاف، وشعرت بأنه  يستغفلني،  ...... فقط لم تكن الأموال تهمني، كان المال أخر همي، خذ مالدي  من مال،  وسدد دينك، واستدرت لأنام، جاء ليحتضني، لكني لم أشعر به، كنت  كجثة هامدة،  إن هذا الرجل يستغلني.............ومرت الأيام،..........وبد  أت الناس تتحدث، حول أسفاره الكثيرة، وعلاقاته، لكني لا أصدق، ....
..................... حتى كان ذلك اليوم.................. انتظروني في الجزء القادم من ذكرياتي الأليمة....*
*(طبعا ليس كل الأزواج كهذا الزوج ..أم البراء
*

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

*ومرت   الأيام بلاجديد، .........حياتنا باردة .... هو دائما خارج البيت   .....وأنا طوال الوقت عصبية ومنهارة وأبكي،..........ثم فكرت في زيارة طبيب   نفسي بعد أن أصبحت حالتي النفسية تؤثر في نفسية أطفالي، فهم أيضا أصبحوا   مكتأبين، وقلقين وعصبيين، .......ذهبت لطبيب نفسي استمع لي لمدة نصف ساعة   وقال خذي هذه الأدوية بانتظام،(( .......... فقط، ........هذا فقط؟؟  ألن  تنصحني بعمل شيء،... ألن تحل مشكلتي،..؟؟))خرجت   من عيادته منهارة أكثر ولأول مرة أشعر بحجم مشكلتي، أنا حقا في مأزق  كبير،  فمشكلتي أكبر من أن يحلها الطبيب،.... ولأول مرة أيضا أحدث أختي في   موضوعي، حدثتها، واستمعت لي، ثم قالت: كل هذا ونحن لا نعلم، كيف تسكتين  على  هذا..؟؟ أنت بحاجة إلى حل...؟؟ ذهبت معها لإستشارة إحدى الإستشاريات،   وحضرنا أنا وهي عدة محاضرات، حول التجمل للزوج، وحق الفراش، وحسن العشرة،   والتعاون، وكل الكلام المعاد والمكرر..... لكن مشكلتي تختلف، فأنا اهتم   بنفسي جيدا، وأساعد زوجي وأرعى حقه في الفراش، وأحبه، ........... أفعل كل   شيء بلا فائدة........يأست كثيرا، يأست جدا، ............. زادت معاناتي   أكثر، بعد أن علمت أختي بحكايتي لأنها كانت قلقة علي طوال الوقت، حزينه   لأجلي.......وذات يوم  ....................كانت   لدي صديقة قديمة، لم ألتقيها منذ مدة، وبينما أنا في مستشفى الكرنيش   تفاجأت بها أمامي، وكان لقاء ساخنا، سالت لأجله الدموع، ووعدنا بعضنا أن   نتواصل ولا نفترق أبدأ، لاحظت السعادة المشرقة في عينيها، ووجدتها لا زالت   شابة يانعة، بينما أنا حزينة متعبة،........... كانت ملابسها راقية،   وطفليها الجميلين ماشاء الله يبدوان مرحين على العكس من اطفالي،..... تلبس   ساعة ماسية، وأنا ليس لدي سوى خاتم خطوبتي المكسور أديره كي لا يعلم أحد   أنه مكسور.
جلست إلى جوارها خجلة من مظهري، ولكنها كعادتها لا تهتم لمظهر الآخرين،   إنها سعيدة برؤيتي، صديقة الحبيبة لم تتغير......... لازالت بطيبتها   وجمالها.في نهاية الحديث  قالت لي: ........... أين  ذهبت ابتسامتك الجميلة، طوال حديثي إليك لم  ألحظ سوى واحدة حزينة، لن أسمح  لك بالذهاب قبل أن أرى ابتسامتك الجميلة،  ........... وكانت فعلا أول مرة  أبتسم بفرح منذ فترة طويلة.
تحسنت نفسيتي قليلا بعد لقائي صديقتي، أصبحت أفضل ذلك المساء حضرت العشاء   بنفس لأولادي أحتضنتهم، وقبلتهم قبل النوم، وأنا لم أفعل ذلك منذ فترة   طويلة...
أصبحت  صديقتي تتصل بي بشكل دائم، انعشت حياتي  قليلا، ثم أصبحنا نخرج سويا بصحبة  الاطفال للحدائق ومراكز الألعاب، وفي  إحدى المرات: سألتني ماذا بك؟؟ لم  تعودي كما كنت، أنت حزينة، أشعر بك؟؟؟  .....ترددت في الحديث، لكنها أمسكت  بوجهي وحاصرتني بنظراتها، فانهارت  دموعي، ولم أدري ما أصابني،بقيت أبكي،  وأبكي، وأبكي ...دون   توقف........ احتضنتي كطفلة صغيرة .. وبدأت تهمس في أذني: أعدك أن كل شيء   سيكون بخير..أعدك فاهدئي،........ وحكيت لها كل شيء....... كل شيء، وكأني   كنت أرمي كما كبيرا من الأثقال عن صدري، حتى أرتحت تماما، ....... كانت   تستمع بصمت، وابتسامة خاصة، وعندما انتهيت ابتسمت أكثر وقالت: أعدك أن كل   هذا سيتغير.!!!!

وبعد يومين أتصلت بي، وأخبرتني أن هناك موعدا هاما ينتظرنا، وطلبت مني أن لا أسألها إلى أين..؟؟؟،......ماذا حدث........... مع من كان الموعد،....... وماذا حدث حينما خذلتها ورفضت الذهاب، إن سر الصندوق الأحمر يقترب فكن حذرات....*

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

كانت صديقتي تلح بشكل غريب، سأستأذن من عملي وامر عليك كوني جاهزة، لا أريد أي تأخير،........إلى أين؟؟ أخبريني، من حقي أن أعلم.؟؟

 ردت: إلى مكان ستجدين فيه حلا لمشكلتك بإذن الله..... !!، لكني ألححت أردت  أن أعلم إلى أين ستأخذني؟؟ قالت: استشارية، ستستمع لك وتحل مشكلتك، إنها  مختلفة ؟؟
 فغضبت وصرخت: لا أرجوك لا أريد لم أعد أحتمل المزيد من الإحباط، لن أذهب،  ورجاء لا تلحي علي"" جربي ياصديقتي لن تندمي، جربي هذه المرة الأمر  يختلف،"" 

لا أرجوك أنسي هذا الموضوع نهائيا"" لقد حجزت موعدا فلا تحرجيني معها، أرجوك اعطي نفسك فرصة أخيرة""" 

لا لن أذهب إلى أية استشارية، لن أذهب، إنهم جميعا"" وأغلقت الهاتف، وأغضبت  صديقتي الوحيدة، ودخلت غرفتي أقلب بهستيريا في صندوق ذكرياتي، أبحث عن  رسائل زوجي لي وبطاقاته القديمة، وصور الخطوبة وكل الذكريات الجميلة رميتها  على الارض وبدأت أمزق ما يقع في يدي، وأبكي بحرقة، ثم فتحت دولابي ومزقت  جميع قمصان النوم الجديدة التي لم تفلح في حل مشاكلي، ثم أخذت علبة مكياجي  ورميت بكل محتوياتها في فتحة المرحاض........ كل هذا فعلته بسرعة ودون وعي  مني، ثم انهرت على أرضية الحمام أبكي في زاوية منه،.............وأتس  ءل  بصوت مسموع، لماذا فعلت بي هذا ؟؟ لماذا؟؟ لماذا؟؟ أين أنت الآن؟؟ وأنا في  انهياري، وألمي؟؟ أين أنت؟؟

كنت أفتقد زوجي بشدة، كنت أتوق لكلمات تشعرني بالأمان، أتوق لحضنه، وكلماته الحانية، وأطمئناني إلى جواره، ...... 

سمعت الخادمة صوت بكائي فهرعت إلي ورفعتني عن الارض وقدمت لي العصير واتصلت  بأختي، ........... وجاءت أختي مسرعة...؟؟ وحملتني إلى المستشفى، وهناك  تبين أني أعاني من أعراض أنهيار عصبي ..................... وحقنت بمهدئ  ونمت حتى صباح اليوم التالي، ........ وحينما أفقت وجدت أمي وصديقتي إلى  جواري، ... ولم أره هو........ فسألت عنه، لكن أمي ردت بغضب: بعد تسألين  عنه، الله ياخذه مادريت أن المشكلة واصلة لهذي الدرجة، مالج رجعة لبيتة إلا  بعد مايشوف أبوج وأخوانج،"" عدت مع والدتي إلى بيت والدي، وهناك أيضا كان  طفلي الصغيرين،.......

علمت فيما بعد من صديقتي أنه جاء ليراني في المستشفى وكان خائفا علي لكن  أمي منعته،.........، وعند المساء جاء إلى بيت أهلي، ليطمئن على صحتي،  ويعيدني للبيت، لكن أبي طلب منه جلسة تفاهم، واستدعيت لمواجهته، سأله أبي  ماسبب كل هذه المشاكل،
 فأجاب: أية مشاكل لا توجد مشاكل بيننا، لقد خرجت البارحة للعمل، ولم تكن  هناك أية مشكلة... بيننا"" فسألني أبي: ردي عليه ماذا لديك، قولي ماسبب هذه  المشاكل، ""
 فجأة ضاع كل الكلام، فجأة لم يعد لدي سبب، نعم، ماهو سبب مشكلتي، لماذا  أنا حزينة، لم أعد أتذكر، أو، لأن الأمر........... بقيت صامته، لم اتحدث،  ماذا أقول، أن زوجي لايعاملني بحب، ولا يحتصنني كما كان، ولا يهتم  لمشاعري....... ماذا أقول....
انتهى النقاش، وطلب منه والدي أن يحسن عشرتي، ........ وهو قال لوالدي: كل  شيء على مايرام....... وعدت للمنزل مع زوجي الذي طوقني بذراعه أمام والدي،  وقبلني بدفئ مصطنع، ... وعند باب بيتي رن جرس الموبايل الخاص بزوجي فقال لي  أدخلي البيت وأرتاحي وغيري ملابسك، وأنا لن أغيب سأحضر العشاء وأعود،  صدقته، ونزلت............مرت الساعات، وغفوت على الصوفا، لأفيق عند السابعة  صباحا، ......... وهو لم يعد بعد.

..........ترى هل آن الاوان لأزور الدكتورة ............تلك هي المسألة..؟؟  وذلك هو الحل....؟؟ لكن ليس بهذه السهولة ... فالدموع القادمة أكثر  ........والالم القادم أشد

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

دخل زوجي الفاضل البيت عند السابعة والنصف،  مستعجلا، و"" صباح الخير حبيبتي""، ثم جرى سريعا نحو الغرفة ليبدل ملابسه  ويذهب لعمله، فتبعته، "" 
أين كنت حتى الآن؟؟""
 كل يوم علي أن أجيب عن هذا السؤال، كم مرة قلت لك أنها أعمال"" أية أعمل هذه التي تستمر طوال الليل؟؟""

 لا حول ولاقوة إلى بالله، أتركيني أبدل ملابسي، لا وقت لدي للنقاش"" 

 لا وقت لديك للنقاش، متى سيكون لديك وقت لأراك حتى""  

أتركيني الآن وإلا أقسم بالله"" قاطعته"" أقسم بالله ماذا ؟؟ ماذا بقي  تهددني به"" اسمعي هذه حياتي، وهذا طبعي أعجبك أهلا وسهلا لم يعجبك، ألبسي  الباب( يعني أخرجي من البيت)""  
ودفعني خارج الغرفة من كتفي بقسوة وإهانة، ولأول مرة يتملكني هذا الشعور  العنيف، ولم أشعر بنفسي إلا وأنا انقض عليه وأضربه بكلتا قبضتي على صدره،  وأصرخ" بعد ماذا تطردني بعد أن دمرت حياتي، أنت دمرت حياتي، انت دمرت  حياتي........ وبقيت أردد وأصرخ وأضربه، وهو يحاول أن يتفادى ضرباتي في  البداية ثم فجأة وبسبب ما ألت إليه من أنهيار، طوقني بذراعيه بشدة، وأخذ  يهدأني،وأخيرا أحسست بحبه وعطفه وهو يمسكني بذراعيه ، ويهمس لي، يكفي  حبيبتي يكفي، أسف لم أقصد ما قلت أعذريني أنا أسف، كانت تلك كلماته قبل أن  أغيب عن الوعي من شدة الإعياء.......

عندما أفقت، كان إلى جواري، "" هل أنت بخير ؟؟"" نعم"" لقد فزعت عليك، لا  تتصورين حجم الخوف الذي انتابني، .. أرجوك لا تفعلي هذا مرة أخرى، تأكدي  بأني أحبك، لكني رجل مشغول صدقيني..."""  

لكني لن أصدقه بعد الآن أبدا.............. سأبدأ رحلتي اليوم ........... سأبدأ رحلتي، فطرده لي من حياته علمني الكثير... 
انتظرت حتى خرج إلى عمله، تناولت الهاتف واتصلت بصديقتي، "" أريد ان أعطي  نفسي فرصة أخيرة، سأذهب للإستشارية التي قلت عنها.........."" حقا هل أنت  جادة؟؟"" نعم سأحاول من جديد،"" أذا أعطني خمس دقائق لآخذ موعدا جديدا""  ................... وحصلنا على موعد بعد أسبوع من الحادثة، .......... لم  يتغير خلالها زوجي وبقي على حاله المزري.


زيارتي الأولى للدكتورة، كيف كانت؟

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

*كان  ذلك اليوم، مرت علي صديقتي، وذهبنا معا، دخلنا المركز،........ وقدمت  لنا  السكرتيرة المبتسمة الشاي والعصير، حتى يأتي دورنا، ........... وبينما   نحن نتحدث إذا بصديقتي تهب واقفة مستبشرة ""أهلا اهلا، دكتورتنا ....   وتحاضنتا بحب واضح"" كنت أرغب في رؤية وجه السيدة التي ستحل مشكلتي، وصدمت،   تخيلتها أمراة كبيرة في السن، ذات نظرات سميكة، فإذا بي أرى امرأة في مثل   عمري أو حتى أصغر، وبصراحة سمحة الوجه بشوشة، ملامحها كالطفة البريئة،   ........... هل هذه قادرة على حل مشاكلي..؟؟   هل هذه المرأة تعرف شيء عن  الزواج، لا يبدو عليها أنها متزوجة فهي صغيرة  ومرحة..............تها  مست  معها صديقتي ثم توجهت الدكتورة نحوي قائلة :  أهلا ياام بسمة، ..... أخيرا  استطعنا رؤيتك، هيا تفضلي معي"" التفتت نحو  صديقتي وسألتها:" ألن تأتي  معي"" قالت الدكتورة بابتسامة"" ممنوع، أريدك  وحدك لنتحدث بصراحة"".
وفي مكتبها المغلق، قالت: ""نعم ككل العميلات تظنين أني صغيرة لكني متزوجة   منذ عشر سنوات وأم ""، استحيت منها لأنها كشفت افكاري، وبدأنا نتحدث،   أخبرتها عن مشكلتي كلها، ........... فماذا قالت...؟؟
كانت طوال حديثي ترقبني بعينين غامضتين، لم أفهم تظراتها، ... وأخيرا قالت   لي: أنت أمراة حالمة... وهذا هو السبب في مشكلتك، ........ هل تشاهدين   أفلام مصرية كثيرة.......؟؟ ضحكت وقلت نعم.قالت زوجك رجل أعمال ناجح، وجذاب  بالنسبة للنساء  الباحثات عن المال والتميز، ........... أما بالنسبة  للمرأة التي يحبها فهي  التي تشعره برجولته،........."" سألتها: كيف؟؟  قالت:""" بعض الرجال يا أم  بسمة يحبون المراة المطيعة الهادئة ، والبعض  الآخر يحب  المراة المتمردة العنيدة، وبعضهم يحبها قوية الشخصية أميرة  متوجة، هذا هو  زوجك، ....... وأنت رميت بتاجك منذ زمن بعيد، لذلك ماعدت  تجذبينه أبدا.
لقد تخليت عن وظيفتك التي كانت سببا في تعرفه عليك، نسيت انها السبب في   انجذابه نحوك... كان من الممكن أن تنتقلي ألى قسم أخر يريحك أكثر وسط   زميلات من النساء بدل الاستقالة.
ثم بدأت في رعايته وخدمته والرجل غالبا لا يعشق المرأة التي ترعاه انه   يشفق عليها فقط، بينما يذوب عشقا في السيدة المتوجة التي تتصرف بكبرياء،   يحبها ناجحة، أمراة مشغولة بنفسها دائما، ليس لديها وقت  للآخرين، يريدها  قوية لا تنهار لأتفه الأسباب، لا تبكي أمامه أبدا عليه، إن  بكت تبكي فقط  لتتدلل.
وأنت كنت عكس ذلك، وأعلم تماما كيف تفكرين فكل يوم تمر علي نساء مثلك،   بريييئات يتصورن ان كل الرجال يتشابهون وأن ما نجح مع والدها قد ينجح مع   زوجها، الزمن تغير والرجال تغيروا، ....
عندما رفض زوجك مساعدتك المادية له في البداية كان عليك احترام رفضه وعدم   الإلحاح في تقديم المساعدة لأن هذا حطم العلاقةالخاصة، يحب الرجل أن يتميز   بمساعدة زوجته، ولا يريدها أن تلعب دوره أبدا، وأنت لعبت دوره وقمت   بمساعدته ماديا.....اسوأ فعل ترتكبه النساء مع الأزواج هو عرض   المساعدة..""" تحدثت عن اخطائي طويلا ........
كل ماكنت افعله كان خطا، وكنت اظنه صح.
  تستعجلي"" 
  قالت: "" عزيزتي من خلال ما ذكرت فإني أجزم ان  زوجك يعيش قصة حب عنيفه،  ويمكنني أيضا أن أذكر لك بعض مواصفات حبيبته،""  قلت: لا، لايمكن أن تكون  هناك حبيبة، ربما نزوات ربما.."" قالت: لا يأم  بسمة إن كنت تبحثين عن من  تجاملك فلست أنا، أنا ساخبرك الحقيقة التي أراها  في تحليلي للحكاية، زوجك  عاشق، وعشيقته أمرأة خاصة، وأغلب الظن أنها لا  تحبه بقدر ما يحبها، إنها  تتعبه كثيرا، ولذلك هو أيضا يتعبك، ولكنها سيدة  أعمال أوأمراة عاملة  وحرة......."" وجدت نفسي أدافع عنه وأقول: لا يادكتورة  أنا متأكدة أن  العمل هو السبب، لا يكمن ان يعشق فهو يحبني ولكنه  مشغول...."" رمقتني بعين  حنونة، وقالت: إلى متى  سندس رؤوسنا في الرمل  كالنعامة، لكي نحل المشكلة  علينا اولا أن نواجه الحقيقة.....لا تهربي منها  واجهيها....... الآن.
سمحت لي باستراحة مدة عشر دقائق لأفكر وخرجت،،،،،،،،،،
لقد كنت اعلم بذلك، أنه يحب أمراة أخرى كنت اشعر بهذا لكني أخدع نفسي كل   يوم، وأتحايل على نفسي، لكي لا أرى الحقيقة....... أشياء كثيرة تمنعني من   أن أواجه نفسي... لأني لا أريد أن أصدق فإن صدقت ساموت... قلت لها هذا   فقالت: لا لن تموتي.... أبدا بل ستولدين من جديد..!! علميه كيف يكون العشق   .... فانت لديك الكثير الذي لا تعلمين عنه، لديك مواهب رائعة لكنها دفينه،   سنكتشفها معا....... وأعدك ان أجعله مغرما بك يتلهف عليك ويتمنى ان يبقى   قربك طوال عمره.......
أعادت لدي الأمل...................  احيت قلبي بكلماتها.....
سألتها كيف أتأكد من قصة عشقه، هل هناك وسيلة...؟؟؟ قالت: نعم، أني أعتقد  بان هذا النوع من  الرجال يخبئون اسرارهم في المكتب، او السيارة، او في شقة  خاصة  أخرى......."""""
ثم دخلت السكرتيرة وقالت: انتهى الوقت،..... وهنا نهضت الدكتورة واقتربت   مني، ضمت يدي بحنان وقالت: أم بسمة، إن ماتقومين به هو جهاد عظيم، فأنت   تنقذين أسرتك من الإنهيار، وأريد أن أهمس لك بكلمة، كوني قوية ومهما رايت   لا تتهوري ابدا، إن ادنى خطأ قد يسبب لك المتاعب، كوني حذرة وأعلمي أن زوجك   شخص جيد فلا تخسريه، أريدك أن تكوني قوية ابحثي جيدا في الاماكن التي   طلبتها منك، لكن لا تتهوري، عندما ترين الحقيقة اتصلي بي ، أو بصديقتك، ولا   تخبريه انك اكتشفت الامر، ......... لا تواجهينه أبدا.........وعودي هنا   لأخبرك عن المرحلة القادمة.......... سأعد لك برنامج تغيير رائع يجعله  يهيم  بك......

تركتها وسجلت موعدا اخر ................ وذهبت وانا أفكر ماذا سأجد إذا   فتشت؟؟؟..........ترى ماذا وجدت يابنات؟؟ وجدت الصندوق   الاحمر.................  لذي كاد يدمر حياتي؟؟؟*

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

*دخلت  المنزل، ورميت عباءتي على الكرسي،  ودخلت غرفة المكتب مباشرة وبدأت أفتش  هذه الغرفة التي بقيت غامضة لفترة  طويلة، فتشت أولا الأدراج الأمامية  لطاولة المكتب، ولم أجد أي شيء يذكر، ثم  فتشت، الأدراج الجانبية، ولم أجد  شيء، وأخيرا لمحت درجا في الأسفل، مقفل  بالمفتاح، بدأت أبحث عن المفتاح،  ولم اجده، وهنا تذكرت مشهدا من الأفلام  المصرية عن فتح الأبواب المقفلة،  وبدأت أجمع كل القطع المعدنية المسننة في  منزلي وانطلقت نحو الدرج، وكل  مرة أدخل قطعة وأبدا في تحريكها في القفل  وبعد ربع ساعة من المحاولة فتحت  الدرج، لأفاجأ..................  .... بظرف  وردي، وعلبة ساعة، ورسالة  معطرة.....
أخذت الظرف اولا وفتحته، وكان مليئا بالصور، لزوجي مع أمرأة ..............   !!،،  ..............................  .... وانتهيت........... عالم من  الضوضاء  احتل رأسي، عالم من الدوران، ........
 كانت  الصور  كثيرة... صورة لهما معا في أحد منتزهات ماليزيا،  في أحد  مطاعم  لندن، وصور كثيرة لهما يتنزهان في دبي وأبوظبي، وشواطئ الفجييرة، حيث  قال  أنه ذاهب ليخيم بصحبة أصدقائه، كان معها ينزهها، ويسعد قلبها يفسحها  في  الوقت الذي كنت اعاني فيه الوحدة والألم، أخذت حقي فيه، ... أخذت حقي  فيه،  سرقتني زوجي، وهو أعطاها حقي فيه وحرمني .......... حسبي الله ونعم   الوكيل....صرخت وأنا أراقب الصور الواحدة تلو الأخرى، هذه هي الأعمال التي   كان يسافر ليعقدها........
بصعوبة حاولت أن أرى الرسالة من بين دموعي، أمسكت بها وبدأت أرأها وهذا نصها..........

 حبيبي   فلان.....أنا مابعرف شو ممكن أحكيلك، بس والله اشتأتلك كتير، آخر مرة  شفتك  فيها، حسيت أنه فيه شي عم يربطنا سوا، أنت أول انسان ..........   بحبه....... صدقني مش آدرة أنساك، بعرف أنه عندك مرة وولاد، بس كل هيدا   مابيهم، المهم الألب اللي بحب.... وألبي كتير كتير بحبك...
حبيبي ربنا يخليك، خدني لعندك، ماعاد فيا ابقا بعيد عنك، سدقني.. راح جن،   بشتألك طول النهار،....... خدني لعندك عالإمارات، بكون حدك  وقت مابدك

بعتلك هدية ان شاء الله تعجبك....................  ....................  .
روزه
2/8/2003

 قمت  بتصوير الرسالة  سريعا بجهاز الفاكس، ثم فتحت علبة الساعة ووجدتها فارغة،  إنها علبة الساعة  التي لا تفارق يده والتي قال أنها هديه من مديره في  العمل،  ............... بحثت في الاوراق الاخرى في الدرج، لأجد صورة  جوازها، فيزا  باسم زوجي وكفالتها على المشروع التي أنا شريكته فيه.
وجدت أيضا فواتير باهظة جدا لتسديد هاتف غريب وموبايل خط، سجلت رقم الهاتف ورقم الموبايل، 
أعدت كل شيء مكانه بسرعة، ثم حاولت أن أقفل الدرح ليعود كما كان فلم أستطع،   فكرت ماذا أفعل، حاولت وحاولت، بكل السبل، فلم أتمكن من ذلك، أغلقته   وتركته هكذا لعله يظن أنه نسي أن يقفله........


 ذهبت  مباشرة إلى  غرفتي، ولا تعتقدوا أن الأمر هين، كنت أرتجف من شدة الألم، كنت  تائهة،  تأكلني الغيرة، وتلتهمني نيران الإستغفال، شعرت كم كنت أمراة  غبية، كنت  غبية، أعيش فعلا في عالم أخر،.... عالم النضال والجهاد والمراة  الطيبة  الساذجة...... وهو يحيا حياته ويصرف أموالي على تلك...... أحسست  بالعار من  نفسي من شدة غبائي، ..طوال تلك المدة وهو يضحك علي، ويسخر مني،  .......  ياربي جلست على طرف السرير أفكر، .. ماذا أفعل،.؟؟ 
رفعت سماعة الهاتف وحاولت الإتصال بالارقام ثم عدت وأغلقت السماعة، وتذكرت   كلام الدكتورة"" لا تتهوري، إن أقل خطأ يمكن ان يدمر كل شيء"" ثم اتصلت   بالإستعلامات سألت الموظف: لو سمحت الرقم كذا كذا يتبع لأي منطقة، قال:   الكرنيش، "" هلا أعطيتني العنوان لو سمحت"" أسف هذا غير مسموح"" هلا   أخبرتني باسم من"" أسف هذا غير مسموح""
فجأة أصبحت أبحث عن أي معلومات جديدة أيا كان نوعها أريد ان أعلم أكثر، لا   أريد ان أكون غبية مجددا أريد أن أعلم كل شيء يحدث حولي، حتما سأعلم   .......
أريد أن أعرف هل تزوج منها،.؟؟ هل يقيم معها؟؟ هل الشقة باسمه؟؟؟ أريد أن   أعرف كل شي؟؟ ولأول مرة أشعر ان هذا الرجل لا يعنيني، ولا يمت لي بصلة...
عاد للبيت عند الثالثة بعد منتصف الليل، كان مزاجه سيئا كالعادة، عندما   رأيته هذه المرة،كانت نظرتي له تختلف، كنت أرى فيه رجلا غريبا، .. لم يعد   كياني كما كان، لم يعد جزء مني لم يعد قطعة من قلبي، أصبح رجلا غريبا لا   يهمني أمره، ولا انزعاجه........ فليحترق لم يعد يهمني هكذا كنت أحدث   نفسي...
ذلك الذي تركني أتألم وهو يلهو، أنهار وهو يغازل سواي، أموت وهو يغني لن اسامحه أبدا.........
غير ملابسه وأوى للسرير لينام، سألني "" ألن تنامي"" قلت : ليس بعد...
انتظرته حتى غط في النوم وأخذت مفتاح سيارته، تسللت من نافذة المطبخ إلى   الكراج، وبدأت أفتش في السيارة في البداية لم أجد شيء وأخيرا لاحظت ارتفاع   السجادة في شنطة السيارة رفعتها، ورأيته، صندوق مغلف بالحرير الأحمر،  يطوقه  شريط زهري، أخذت العلبة وأغلقت شنطة السيارة بهدوء، وانزويت في طرف   الكراج، فتحت الشريط ثم أزحت الحرير، لأجد صندوقا أحمر، منقوش بالذهبي،   فتحته بحذر، وكانت الصدمة........ 
.....  حينما فتحت  الصندوق الأحمر صدمت عيني اشعاعات وبريق الماس، كان هناك طقم من  الماس،  عقد فخم جدا، وقرطين، واسويرة، وساعة يد، مع خاتم،.......... طقم  ماس راق  ورائع جدا، ........... مع فاتورته باثنين وثلاثين ألف درهم،  وبطاقة، قتحت  البطاقة وقلبي مليء بالخوف، لا، لا يمكن  أن يكون هذا الماس  لها، فتحت  البطاقة وقرأت فيها كلمات مثل: حبيبتي روزا، احترت ماذا  أهديك..........  فكرت أنك كنت تحلمين بهذا العقد..... أتمنى لك عاما  سعيدا....... أريد في  كامل أناقتك الليلة لدي مفاجأة أخرى...........،  ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،  أأأأأأأأه، أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأ  أأأأه، أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأ  أأه،  ووضعت يدي على فمي،  لم أكن قادرة على الإستمرار في مسك أعصابي، أمسكت بطني  أحسست أن ثمة جرح  في بطني، وجرح أخر غائر في قلبي، لا يمكن أن تفعل بي هذا،  حرام عليك،  تهديها الماس وتستكثر علي أصلاح خاتمي المكسور لا يمكن، انزويت  نحو حمام  الكراج، أغلقت الباب بالمفتاح، وجلست أبكي وأتساءل لماذا وأنا  التي بعت كل  قطعة من مجوهراتي لكي أساعده، وأقف إلى جواره، هذا جزائي،  لماذا ماذا  فعلت له ليكون هذا جزائي في النهاية، .......... بقيت على حالي  من القهر  والموت أبكي، حتى انتفخت عيناي من شدة البكاء، ولم أدري بأن الوقت  مضى بي،  حتى سمعت أذان الفجر، فاستغفرت ربي، وهدأت نفسي، وغسلت عيناي  بالماء  الدافي، وخللت  الماء بأصابعي في شعري بحثا عن البرودة، ثم توضأت،  وذهبت  أصلي، وبعد الصلاة فكرت ماذا أفعل، فكرت في الإتصال بالدكتورة، لكني  كنت  محرجة فالوقت مبكر، ........ ومع هذا اتصلت: ألو.... ألو...من معي""  كنت  أقاوم البكاء والدموع، فأقفلت هي الخط، ثم عدت وأتصلت: ألو دكتورة اسفة   على الإزعاج أنا أم بسمة"" من أم بسمة"" زرتك البارحة"" زوجة رجل   الأعمال"" نعم أنا هي، اسفةعلى الإزعاج في هذا الوقت،"" قاطعتني لا ياأختي   أنا أصلي الفجر لا أزعاج ولاغيره أخبريني حبيبتي ماذا حدث"" لقد أكتشفت كل   شيء انه على علاقة بأخرى، "" وحكيت لها كل التفاصيل...،،،،، قالت: عادي   عادي أنه أمر يتكرر يوميا مع نساء كثيرات لكن المرأة الذكية هي التي تخوض   التجربة وتنجح"" أنا لم أعد أريده دكتورة أريد الطلاق"" لا يا أم بسمة   تصورت أنك أقوى من ذلك، تصورتك أعقل"" أرجوك يادكتورة لم أعد أحتمل أريد   الطلاق"" إنك تحبينه بجنون، وهذا السبب لما أنت عليه الآن، .........اهدئي   فزوجك لك، ويستحق القليل بعد من الصبر، سأساعدك وأعيده بإذن الله لك، فقط   أصبري واسمعي كلامي جيدا""..."" لكن"" لا لكن ولا غيره، من أجل بسمة  وأخوها  يجب عليك الصبر بعد"" هل أواجهه "" لا أياك أن تفعلي ذلك، في مثل  موقفك لا  تصلح المواجهة"" ماذا أفعل"" متى موعدنا القادم"" لقد حجزت موعدا  على  الأسبوع القادم،"" اتصلي على السكرتيرة عند التاسعة واطلبي موعدا  طارئا  وليكن مساء الغد"" حاضر، لكن ماذا أفعل الآن"" خذي العقد فهو من  حقك، أنت  وجدته اولا وضحكت"" فأضحكتني، وأضافت: "يجب أن تأخذي العقد""لا  يهمني العقد  "" بل يهمك ويجب أن يهمك من الآن وصاعدا" لكن كيف""؟؟
 أعيديه إلى مكانه، ثم  تظاهري بأنك تنظفين  السياة..................  ..........."" ولكن الصندوق  يحتوي على بطاقة تحمل  اسمها"" إذا فأفعلي التالي............

وفعلا أخذت الصندوق إلى مكانه، ......... ثم أمرت الخادمة بتنظيف السيارة   من الداخل، ووضعت بها بعض البخور وعطرتها، ثم فتحت شنطة السيارة، وأحضرت   طفلتي ووضعتها لتلعب في شنطة السيارة، وأنا أراقبها، رميت البطاقة تحت   السجادة، ورميت الشريط فوق السجادة وشجعت أبنتي على اللعب بالصندوق الأحمر،   وعندما هم بالذهاب للعمل، تبعته وقلت له حبيبي لقد اهتممت بنظافة السيارة   بنفسي اليوم، وعندما اقتربنا منها بدا عليه القلق والخوف، ثم سارعت إلى   شنطة السيارة وقلت ماهذا سبحان الله ماهذا العقد الجميل أنظر ياحبيبي ماذا   وجدت بسمة في السيارة، هل هو هدية لي، يارب الحمد لله أخيرا عوضتني الحمد   لله ، شكرا ياحبيبي شكرا، وهو يتفرج بذهول، ثم أسرع وامسك بالصندوق ,اخذ   يقلبه بحثا عن البطاقة، ثم قال لي لكن هذا العقد، فقاطعته: لا تقل شيء   فدموعي ستسقط من شدة التأثر حبيبي، شكرا................ قبلته، وأخذت   العقد كاملا بكل ملحقاته، وحملت طفلتي وعدت إلى   الداخل.................!  !!!!
أغلقت الباب، وانتابني شعور عميق بالفخر والسعادة، شعرت من جديد بالقوة،   نعم كلامها صحيح هذه الدكتورة تعلمي الأخذ مع هذا الرجل، ولا تعطي بعد   اليوم سوى القليل والقليل جدا، بعد ساعة اتصل بي من عمله، قال: لقد كنت   أنوي أن أجعلها مفاجأة لك، أنك تستحقينه، لكن بسمة خربت المفاجأة........   كان حزينا متأثرا في صوته، يبدوا أن كلمة عوضتني جابت   نتيجة...............!!!!

ترى ماهي المفاجأة التي يحضرها لها..............؟؟ ؟ وكيف انتزعتها من   حياتي ورميت بها كالخردة المهترئة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟ لقد انتقمت منها...؟؟؟؟*

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

*  منذ بدأت أكتب القصة انتابني شعور  بالحزن العميق، تذكرت أحداثا نسيتها  تماما........... إن الذكريات حزينة  جدا، لكنها جعلتني أستغرب كيف استطعت  الإحتمال..... سبحان الله، لقد كنت  بالفعل قوية، أني أستغرب كيف فعلت  ذلك........... الآن بعد أن هدأت حياتي،  وأطمأنت نفسي اجد اني قمت بعمل  رائع جدا، وأن ماحققته كان يستحق المجهود  الذي قمت به.

نكمل الأحداث
كنت مرهقة جدا ذلك اليوم فأنا لم أنم طوال الليل،، ومع هذا لا أشعر بالنعاس   ابدا، أشعر بالإرهاق، والالم، اتصلت بصديقتي وطلبت منها المساعدة، ......   وفعلا بدأنا نبحث انا وهي عن مكان هذه المرأة وعلمت انها تعمل في شركة  زوجي  في القسم النسائي، ......... فتألمت أكثر، ثم ومن خلال أحد الموظفات  علمنا  ان هناك حفلة ستقام في أفخم الفنادق في دبي مساء اليوم، وأن الحفلة  ستكون  لتكريم الموظفين حفل ليلي ساهر،...........وتذكرت   أنه حدثني عن هذا الحفل وعن ليلة سيقضها في الفندق في دبي.......... ولكم   أن تتصوروا كيف احترقت وأنا أتخيله سيبيت معها في هذا الفندق، قلت  لصديقتي  أريد ان احضر الحفل، "" كيف تحضرينه انه في دبي"" نعم لكني أرغب  في الحضور  فساعديني"" لماذا تريدين الحضور"" لا أعلم أريد أن أرى كل شيء  بنفسي""  ستتألمين اكثر"" لا عليك لم يعد هناك شيء يألمني بعد اليوم"" إذا  لماذا  تبكين هكذا"" أريد الذهاب لأتأكد هل علاقته بها وصلت للزنا"" لا يا  أم بسمة  لا تفعلي بنفسك هذا"" .................... اتصلت مجددا  بالدكتورة"" أريد  الذهاب "" اذهبي"" هل تشجعيني على ذلك "" نعم هذا هو  علاجك، فأنت تتصورين  رجلا وأمراة يكونان علاقة ليلعبا ورقة أم ليتجولا  معا،  أذهبي علك تفهمين"" يعني تقصدين أنه يخطئ معها"" أم بسمة تشعرينني  بأنك  طفلة، علاقة دامت سنتين بين رجل وأمرأة   ماذا  تراها تكون، علاقة أخوة مثلا"" وكدت أنفجر ... لا يمكن لا يمكن،   ............. "" إذا اذهبي وأنظري بنفسك، وكوني حذرة فأي حركة يمكن أن   تنهي علاقتك بزوجك"" لم أعد أريده"" حقا ....... إذا لماذا تلحقين به""   لأتأكد"" اسمعي يا حبيبتي ... عندما تقررين ترك رجل تأكدي أنك غير محتاجة   لأي رجل أخر مدى حياتك،  لا تتصوري أبدا أن تجدي رجلا مفصلا كما تريدين،  لكن  زوجك قد يكون رجلا مختلفا معها، يختلف في معاملته لها عن الطريقة التي   يعاملك أنت يها، يعني الرجل الذي يقسو عليك قد يصبح حنونا محبا معها""   لماذا"" لأنها تعرف كيف تديره، وتكسب وده"" بالحب"" لا، طبعا لا، بل   بالسياسة،* *إن المراة التي تحب زوجها بلا ضوابط ولا قيود ولا حدود تخسره دائما، بينما تلك التي تحب بعقل وثقل تكسبه مدى الحياة**.

هذه العبارات نقلتها لكم من مفكرتي لانها كتبتها لي في إحدى الإستشارات وترددها على مسمعي دائما،

كان علي الذهاب لأرى بعيني، شيء ما في قلبي يريد ان يتحقق، أريد أن أراه   بأم عيني، وكنت متوترة طوال اليوم، وطلبت من صديقتي الحبيبة أن تكون معي،   وقلت له: حبيبي، أريد أن أذهب هذا المساء مع صديقتي للسوق في دبي"" دبي   ولماذا دبي"" تسوقي في ابوظبي"" لقد مللت السوق في أبوظبي وأريد أن (أغير   جو)..."" تنهد وقال"" أنتم الحريم ماوراكن غير الخساير والأسواق"" وكتمتها   في نفسي، خسائر.......... لا أقول سوى لا حول ولاقوة إلا بالله، "" هل تحب   أن نلتقيك في دبي"" لا سيكون معي بعض الموظفين، هل ستأخذين الاطفال؟؟""   لا،سأتركهم عند أمي""
وقبل ان يخرج، خرجنا أنا وصديقتي، ...................وصلنا متأخرين لأن   صديقتي تسوق ببطء وبدأنا نسأل، كان منظرنا غريب لأن الفندق يعج بالسائحين   ونحن نرتدي النقاب، وندخل قاعة مليئة بالسياح والوافدين، وكلهم لابسين   عريان، ........ قالت صديقتي: علينا أن نخرج شكلنا غلط"" تقصدين صح، هم   الغلط"" أم بسمة خلينا نروح، بننكشف، مافي غيرنا مواطنات أهنيه"" ومن بعيد   عند مدخل الفندق رأيت سيارة زوجي، إنها تحرك أحساسي كلما رأيتها لأنها   تخصه، هذه المرة أثارت في قلبي الخوف، ومن بعيد رأيتها تنزل من سيارته من   مقعدي الأمامي، تنزل من مكاني، ............... أحتلت مكاني، وسالت دموعي   تحت النقاب،
كانت ترتدي فستان عريان، اسود لماع، مع ياقة مرتفعة، كان جميلا جدا وباهض   الثمن، ........... وترتدي عقدا من الماس يشبه عقدي، ..... الذي أخذته   منه........ 
كانت الحفلة عادية حفل تكريم، كرمت هي ثلاث مرات، وبعد الحفل عاد الموظفين   إلى بيوتهم، وبقي زوجي تجره خلفها، تبعناهم بالسيارة، .......... ذهبا   وركبا يختا خاصا في البحر، ان يعد لها حفلة على ظهر اليخت، صوت الأغاني   والموسيقى،  كنت أرمقه من بعيد، هذا الرجل الغريب لم اعد أعرفه، كان معها   كرجل يخصها وحدها، كان يضحك، ويفتح لها الابواب، يبدو أنه  فخور بها،  ...... وصرخت أكرهه أكرهه أكرهه............. أريد ان أقتله،  لقد قتلني،  كيف أكون كهذه، كيف أستطيع أن أستعيده من هذه، إنها أقوى مني،  لديها كل ما  يغريه، لديها الحياة بكل مباهجها، وأنا من أنا، أم بسمة، ذات  الثوب  الواسع، والحذاء الطبي، من أكون، ماذا أشكل إلى جوارها، هل ترين كيف  تبدو،  هل ترين، ماذا ترتدي، أنا لا اعرف أن ثمة حفلات يمكن أن تقام في  يخت، لم  أفكر يوما أن  أقضي ليلة في فندق، طوال عمري أتخيل أن الفنادق  للسائحين،  أنه لم يفكر يوما في فتح الباب لي، لم يفكر يوما في اصطحابي  للسوق، أنظري  أليه كيف يبدو معها سعيدا، لماذا هل سأعجبه لو فعلت كما   تفعل،،،،،،،،،،،  ،،،،،،،،،،،، ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
كانت ساعات عصيبة، كنت أريد أن أصرخ لا لا يمكن، كنت أريد ان أقتله، وأقتله   وأقتله، ...............وبكيت ... كثيرا، وأنا أنتظر متى يعودان، "" أم   بسمة خلينا نروح الوقت تأخر"" لن أذهب حتى يعودان"" وبعد ساعتين عاد اليخت،   وعادا معا للفندق، وسكنا تلك الليلة ذات الغرفة..................  . ككل   ليلة
وازداد ضعفي أكثر، لقد وجدت نفسي صغيرة جدا   أمامها..................  ......... ولكن مع الدكتورة اكتشفت اسرار  قوتي  وأبرزتها وجعلته يعض اصابع الندم لانه كاد أن يخسرني..**عندما  دخلا  غرفة الفندق، ........... انقطعت علاقتي به نهائيا،......... لدرجة  أني  شعرت بالغربة الشديدة وأنا في وسط بلدي، شعرت أني كالقشة في مهب  الريح،  وأني بلا أهل ولا أصحاب ولا أحباب، كاليتيمة في ليلة العيد،  كالوحيدة في  صحراء جرداء، .............. كاللاشيء، خواء بحجم السماء احتل  روحي، ومزقها  أشلاء، وقفت في الممر الطويل، أرمقه وقد أغلق الباب  دوني........... وكان  الدرس الأول....... هو كان حياتي وكل شيء بالنسبة  لي، ونسيت من أجله ذاتي،  وحين اختفى، أصبحت بلا هوية....... ووجدت نفسي  أسأل نفسي من أنا، من  أنا....؟؟ من أكون في هذه الحياة بلا مصير........  وعدت إلى البيت وطوال  الطريق لم تنزل لي دمعة واحدة توقفت دموعي حين أففل  بابه دوني............  هناك توقفت عن البكاء عليه إلى الأبد....... هناك  تعلمت أن لا أحد يستحق أن  أسحق ذاتي لأجله.......... لا أحد سينفعني سوى  نفسي.........
وعدت أنسانة جديدة مختلفة كليا عن ام بسمة القديمة،   قررت أني سأستعيد ذاتي وبقوة، تناقشنا أنا وصديقتي قي الطريق، "" هل أنت   بخير، أنت صامته وهذا يخيفني عليك"" لا تخافي علي بعد اليوم أبدا، كنت   أتساءل لماذا شجعتني الدكتورة على الذهاب لرؤيته، والآن فهمت، لقد فطمتني   عن حبه، كانت تريدني أن أنضج، لقد نضجت بعد هذه الحادثة، ...... صدقيني   اليوم أصبحت أقوى"" أم بسمة منذ فترة وأنا أرغب في الحديث معك، أنا أيضا   عانيت ما عانيت، ..... فتخيلي عدت ذات يوم من عملي بسبب صداع أصابني، فرأيت   زوجي ينام على فراشي بصحبة الخادمة....... كدت   أتطلق منه بسبب هذه الحادثة، لولا أحد الباحثين في المحكمة أشار علي  التراجع عن موقفي، وأنا اليوم أعيش حياة سعيدة ولله  الحمد مع زوجي، أعرف  أن الامر مؤلم جدا وجارح بشدة لكن صدقيني بعد أن  تخضعين لبرنامج العلاج  معها سوف تكتشفين عالما جديدا مختلفا"" إذا فأنت أيضا "" ابتسمت نعم"" ابتسمت"" نظرت لي وضحكت،وضحكنا وضحكنا،"" خلينا نمر على المحطة نشتريلنا شي نتعشا"" شو تاكلين" كيك"" محتفلة الأخت"" نوعا ما"" إذا تورتة""عندما  عاد إلى  المنزل كنت لا أزال نائمة، صحيت على صوت الماء في الحمام، علمت  انه موجود،  شعرت بصداع فظيع في رأسي، وبدات أستعيد ماحدث بالأمس، كان  كابوسا، كان  حقيقة........... كان حقيقة ..... إنه هنا، وكل شيء عادي.....  
عندما خرج من الحمام قال لي "" صباح الخير حبيبتي،   وحشتتيتيتيتيتيت  يتيني"" أه نعم، انت ايضا"" ببرود أخذت المنشفة ودخلت   الحمام، وحينما خرجت لم أجده، ............ وكنت أتمنى من كل قلبي أن لا   أجده، ........ عادي كل شيء عادي...
كنت انتظر موعدي عند الدكتورة بفارغ الصبر، لدي   الكثير من الحماس لاتغير، لدي الكثير من الإرادة لأنمو، وأنضج، وأصبح   أقوى........ هذه المرة، انتظرت في الإستراحة لكي يأتي دوري، سمعت صوت سيدة   تبكي بصوت قوي وتنتحب في المكتب، كان صوتها عاليا جدا وهي تقول"" ماذا   أفعل، لقد دمرني حطم حيات"" تذكرت نفسي، لقد تجاوزت هذه المرحلة...........   بعد نصف ساعة خرجت من المكتب مبتسمة، وكأنها لم تكن تبكي، .......""   أعتذر لأني تركتك تنتظرين"" " تفضلي رجاءا من هنا""""أولا   أنا أحيي فيك شجاعتك، وكنت متأكدة من أن نظرتي فيك لن تخيب، ولتعلمي أني   لا يمكن أن أدفعك نحو هذا لولا أني استشعرت قوتك"" والآن دكتورة ماذا   سنفعل"" سنبدا من جديد"" كيف؟؟"" ننسى تماما وجوده ونهتم بأنفسنا"" جيد،   لكن لماذا ترفضين أن أقوم بمواجهته"" لأن التوقيت غير مناسب"" لم أفهم""   يوما ما ستفهمين،"" معي أريدك أن تنفذي ما أطلب، تماما"" حسنا"" أعطتني   مجموعة من الإختبارات الخاصة بالشخصية، ثم قدمت لي معلومات دقيقة عن   شخصيتي، أشياء أنا نفسي نسيتها عني، ......... سألتني "" أم بسمة لماذا لا   تستعيدين هوايتك القديمة؟ تصميم الأزياء"" لم يعد لدي ذات الموهبة لقد مضى   وقت طويل"" الموهبة أبدا لا تموت، سأرسلك لإحدى السيدات، مصممة تدربي  معها  لفترة"" حاضر."" سأضع لك جدولا اسبوعيا   للعناية بالنفس التزمي به، ولك الخيار في انتقاء الوقت المناسب للقيام   بالأعمال الوجودة في الخطة"" بإذن الله""
"" غدا سيكون لدينا ورشة عمل حول اتيكيت المراة الذكية"" جيد""
"" الأسبوع القادم لديك موعد مع استشارية المكياج لتتعلمي كيف تضعين مكياج خاصا بك"" شكرا""
"" بعد غد ستلتقين خبيرة التغيير الخارجي ( نيو لك) الإختصاصية ميادة"" 
"" بعد هذه الجلسة ستقضين ساعة في الحديث مع السوبرومن"".
"" أما ألآن فلدينا جلسة توجيه نفسي وإرشادي"" ..
قالت لي الدكتورة:"" ستبدأين في تعلم الكثيرة عن علم نفس المرأة لتكتشفي   ذاتك أكثر"" ....."" ثم سننتقل لنتعلم الكثير عن نفسية الزوج، الرجل   يعني""....."" أنت بحاجة لتتعلمي بعض القسوة"" ........"" سأعلمك فن الحوار   الساحر مع الزوج""........"" ستتعلمين كيف تصبحين ملكة متوجة من جديد""   ........"" عليك أن تتعلمي كيف تنتشلينه من تفكيرك، ورجاءا أقتلعي جذوره من   قلبك، وتعاملي معه كصديق""....."" انسي أنه زوجك، ركزي على أنه مجرد  صديق،  ذلك سيمكنك من فهمه أكثر""
كانت الأستشارات متتابعة، لم تعطيني الفرصة لأفكر به،   شغلت وقتي أربع وعشرين ساعة، حتى أني لم أكن أراه إلا نادرا...........  ""  هل بدات  في البحث عن عمل"" نعم"" جيد، كذلك اتصلت بي المصممة واخبرتني   أنك متميزة في التصميم، ........ وبهذه المناسبة أعددت لك مفاجأة"" لي  ماهي  يادكتورة"" دراسة جدوى لمشروع تصميم أزياء الحفلات والمناسبات، وحصلت  على  تصاميمك من المدربة، وطلبت من إحدى المختصات عرضها على دور الأزياء  في  الإمارات وخارجها، وقد رحبت بك سبعة دور للأزياء، ........... يعني  المشروع  جاهز، بقي أن تدبري المال"" سأبيع أسهمي"" إذا أنت لم تنضجي بعد""   ماذا  تقصدين ؟؟"" استعيدي مالك منه"" لا أستطيع أستحي"" وهل استحى حينما  أخذه  منك"" دكتورة كل شيء إلا هذا"" ستطلبين المال منه، لأن طلبك للمال  يعطيه  إحساس عميق بأنه رجل، وبأنك أنثى تحتاج إليه"" لكن كيف أفعل ذلك قد  يرفض""  أعملي التالي كما أقول لك........... وعملت لي سناريو كامل، حتى  ردود فعله  كانت مشابهة كثيرا لما كتبته لي وتوقعته،

وفي المساء كنت هكذا.........



"" حبيبي........ أردت أن أحدثك في أمر رائع، وسيعجبك   حتما"" ماهو"" لدي مشروع ناجح ومربح جدا أنوي أن أشركك فيه "" حقا، هل هو   مضمون"" تماما"" ماهو"" دار للأزياء هذه دراسة الجدوى، وهذه عقود تنتظر   التوقيع"" من سيديره،؟؟ "" طبعا أنا"" والأولاد"" في عيوني ياعيوني،"" كيف   يعني، والبيت والمسؤولية"" سوبر وومن، لا تخاف، ما بقصر في حقك أبدا"" طيب   خليني أفكر"" يا بعد عمري السالفة مافيها تفكير، الموضوع جاهز، بس اشارة  من  أيدك وتحقق لي حلم حياتي"" حلم حياتج ؟؟"" وأنت الفارس"" طيب، بس لو  أعرف  من وين يبتي هالكلام الحلو"" .((............ ابتسامة حب...خاصة   جدا........علمتني أياه.......))"" وشو المطلوب"" ثلاثمية وخمسين ألف بس""   وشو؟؟؟"" حبيبي في شهرين بس بيتضاعفون أضعاف أضعاف"" خليني أفكر، "" نظرة   حزينة + دمعة صغيرة مزيفة، "" طيب بس أنت تعرفين أبالي وقت عشان أدبر   المبلغ"" بس لا تتأخر حبيبي علشان ماتضيع  الفرصة"" وعن  طريق شركة خاصة (بتجهيز المشاريع عرفتني عليها الدكتورة)، استطعت ان أبدأ  مشروعي في أسبوع،   أخذت محلا راقيا في الخالدية ((لا تروحون تدورون عليه  غيرت مكانه الحين، بعد ما اشتهر، صار المكان ضيق وغيرته ....

)).*

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

*خلال  فترة  التدريب كنت أمر بساعات من الحزن الشديد، والهم، وكنت في بعض  الليالي أرمقه  وهو نائم، وأسأل نفسي، كيف أستطاع أن يخون، ........... مرت  علي أيام شعرت  فيها بالعجز واليأس، لكن كلمات الدكتورة ترن في أذني،  ومحاضراتها تشجعني،  وقصصها التي تقصها علينا عن نساء قويات كيف انتصرن في  النهاية كانت تشجعني،  .......... كانت بالنسبة لي كالوقود كالأمل.
في منتصف الطريق أحسست بمتعة التغيير بدا الأمر يبدو ويظهر وجود بيزنس في   حياتي غير شخصيتي، قدرتي على وضع مكياج مدروس الخطوط زاد ثقتي في جمالي،   ولأني تعلمت كيف أنتقي ملابس تناسبني وتبرز مفاتني لزوجي، على يد الخبيرة ،  جعلني أصبح جذابة ..... لم أكن أعلم أني بهذا الجمال، لم أكن أعلم  أن في  داخلي كل هذا التميز، ........... 

والأهم الأهم من كل هذا، أني أكتسبت شخصية غامضة ساحرة، وفكرا ناضجا واعيا   من خلال جلساتي المثمرة مع دكتورتي الموهوبة، لقد تغيرت   كثيــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــيي  ييييييييييرا......  ..  .. ماعدت أبدا أشبه   أم بسمة المسكينة...

أصبحت أمراة بكل معاني الكلمة................. 

وبدأ زوجي يلاحظ، بدأت أرى عينيه تنطق بالحب، وأصبح   يتصل بي كثيرا، ويعود للبيت مبكرا، وعندما يرن هاتفه في المنزل يغلقه،   ............ أصبح يتحدث معي طويلا، وأنا أهرب منه كثيرا، أصبح يتصل بي   وأنا في شركتي "" متى تخرجين"" لدي عمل"" اشتقت إليك"" حولي الموظفات لا   تحرجني"" أحبك"" أرجوك، ........."" أحبك.."" إن لم تكف عن إحراجي سأغلق   السماعة، لقد تلون وجهي""............"" أيضا احبك""أصبحت احدد ما أريد ولا أتنازل عنه، وهو يا للدهشة ينفذ بلا تردد، .............. وذات يوم، 

استيقضت باكرا قبل أن يذهب لعمله، غيرت ملابسي وخرجت   لشركتي، حيث كان لدي استلام مجموعة من الأقمشة، وبعد ساعة اتصل بي، رأيت   رقمه لم أرد، ........ أعاد الإتصال........لكني لم أرد، اتصل على الشركة،   اجابت الموظفة الآسيوية: إنها مشغولة سيدي""، عاد ليتصل على موبايلي، لم   أرد، وبعد دقائق وجدته أمامي، كان مختلفا، كان ثمة شعور خاص في عينيه، كان   مشتاقا لي بكل ما تحمل الكلمة من معنى، .......... كان حزينا، والرجل  عادة  حينما يعشق يحزن، ............ طلب من الموظفة أن تترك المكتب، أغلقه   بالمفتاح، .......... ثم قال لا  تجننيني............
أريد ان أراك  باكرا هذا المساء، فقلت له: إن كانت هناك هدية وسهرة وعشاء  في أرقى مطاعم  أبوظبي أعدك أن آتي"" بل في قصر المؤتمرات"" لاتغير رأيك لن  أقبل بأقل من  قصر المؤتمرات"" ودعني،  هكذا هوالحب  الحقيقي،  ............. لقد كانت من اللحظات المميزة التي لن انساها  أبدا.........

طبعا خلال هذه الفترة كانت هي موجودة، خطافة الرياييل، تذكرونها، ام فستان   اسود، كانت لا زالت موجودة، لكنه رغم ذلك، كان يعشق أمرأة جديدة هي   أنا..............

 انتظروا لتعلموا كيف تخلصت منها ولقنتها درسا لا تنساهانتظروني يابنات..................  .

في لقائي القادم معكم سأشرح لكم بعض المواقف التي حدثت معي أثناء التدريب، 

ومنها ستفهمون السر في تغير شخصيتي

والأهم، أني سأخبركم عن موعدي مع زوجي في قصر المؤتمرات، وعن هاتفه الذي   كاد ينطق، وعن انتحارها المزعوم  تلك الليلة............ أقصد انتحار سارقة   الرياييل.

انتظروا لتسمعوا خطة المفتاح المفقود........... من تخطيط وانتاج الدكتورة، وتنفيذي ...

انتظروا لتسمعوا الخطة الناسفة التي نسفت بأرجاء بيت العنكبوت، ............ الست سارقة الرجال،،،،،،،،،  ، خطة ولا في الأحلام

ولا عمري كانت تخطر في بالي.

انتظروا لتعرفوا................  ..........ماذا حدث حينما فكرت في السفر..............؟؟؟

انتظروا لتعرفوا قصة هاتفي........... ورناته الغريبة............

وانتظروا لتعرفوا.......... لماذا بكى زوجي تلك الليلة...............؟   ...........كل هذا عما قريب!!!*

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

*أخواتي .......... أشدد ألف مرة على  عدم التأثر بالحكاية..... لأن كل زوج يختلف عن الآخر،..


وفي إحدى المحاضرات قالت هذه  الحكاية..........""" لقد جاءتني إحدى   العميلات تشكو أهمال زوجها وعملت لها برنامج ومن ضمن البرنامج أن تقوم   بإثارة غيرة زوجها عن طريق حركة تعملها، وهي أن تمسح كل الأرقام من هاتفها   كلما جاء ليراه، وهكذا أصبح الزوج يشعر بأنه قد يخسر زوجته وبدأ يراقبها،   وأصبح طوال الوقت يفكر بها ، وصار يراجع نفسه كثيرا هل كان أهماله هو   السبب، هل زوجته تخونه، وطبعا هي لم تكن تخونه لكن هذه الحركة جعلته يهتم   بها من جديد، وقام بعقد حوار مصالحة معها وترك المعاكسات نهائيا، واعتذر   منها كثيرا، خاصة بعد أن علم أنها كانت تحاول لفت انتباهه أكثر وقالت له ::   أنظر كما احترقت غيرة علي أحترق عليك غيرة كل يوم حين تمسح أرقام هاتفك،   وتضع عليه الرقم السري"" وهكذا عالجت زوجها، 

ومن فرحتها بالعلاج قامت العميلة بنقل التجربة لصديقتها في العمل، والتي   ذهبت لتطبقها على زوجها، وعندما مسحت الأرقام، صفعها زوجها وضربها وبهدلها،   وأخذها إلى بيت أهلها،   ......... وفي النهاية عندما علمت الدكتورة زعلت  وايد  وايد، وقالت"" إن  كل علاج وكل نصيحة أعطيها لكل سيدة هي خاصة  بزوجها، كالدواء لا يصح تبادله  مع الصديقات، إنه مخصوص لحالات معينه"""  يعني ماينجح مع زوجي قد لا ينجح مع  زوجك، لكن زوجي يحب المرأة التي تحب  العمل وتعتمد على نفسها لذلك اختارني  منذ البداية،،
* 

* 
*

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

*في  تلك  الأمسية قصدت الصالون، وعملت سشوار وبدكير ومنكير، وتنظيف بشرة، ثم  ذهبت  للبيت، عملت مكياجي بنفسي، وتأنقت بشكل مميز، ثم ذهبت للشركة، أشرفت  قليلا  على الموظفات، وعند السابعة والربع كان ينتظرني في سيارته أسفل  المبنى،  .........جاء مبكرا ساعة إلا ربع، "" انزلي"" ليس الآن لم أنهي  عملي بعد""  انزلي أو سأطلع وأشيلك من فوق"" لا أرجوك، مجنون وتسويها" طيب  أنزلي""  انتظرني عشر دقايق بس"" وانتظر ربع ساعة، تأخرت متعمدة مع إنه لم  يكن لدي  عمل ساعتها.

ركبت السيارة ريحتها حلوة، مدخنها ومعطرها،، ......  أخذ يرمقني بنظرات أعجاب، وسأل:: كل هذا علشان  الموعد:: في الحقيقة لا،  كانت عندي اليوم مقابلة مع زبونة ثقيلة وايد (  يعني راقية مجتمعيا ) ولأنه  كان مزاجي اليوم رائق )..."" نعم، فهمت"" أردت  أن أحبطه لكيلا يظن أني  أهتممت بنفسي لأجله،

أخذني على الكورنيش، تمشينا بالسيارة طلبنا   موكا، وتمشينا على الكيف، كان بين وقت وآخر يمسك بيدي ويبتسم بحب، لم نتحدث   كثيرا وحرصت  على الصمت، ........"" لكنه قال: لا أعرف ماذا يحدث لي،   أصبحت لا أطيق أبتعادك عني "" ......... ابتسمت بثقة دون أن أنطق   كلمة.......
وأصبح يتحدث ويتحدث وانا أبتسم أو أضحك، أو أتمايل بثقة لكن لا   أتحدث......... هكذا علمتني الدكتورة، وهكذا كنت أشعر بالرقي، والثقة   العميقة......... كنا قريبين من قصر المؤتمرات حين أستأذنني في الرد على   هاتفه، الذي كان يضيء طوال الوقت، لقد وضعه منذ البداية على الصامت، لكن   أضواءه تؤكد أن ثمة من يتصل بشكل متواصل وهو لا يرد، ................

وحينما رد أخيرا"" ماذا هناك"" كيف حدث ذلك، ماهذه   المجنونة، إني قادم، .....الآن،"" كانت الساعة الثامنة والنصف،  عندما قال   هناك مشكلة في الشركة خاصته وسيذهب فورا، وبسرعة البرق أعتذر مني محرجا   غاضبا حانقا، وأعادني للبيت أنزلني عند الباب، وذهب،

شعرت بالألم من جديد وإهانة   شديدة اتصلت بالشركة، إلى الموظفة التي هناك،"" ماذا حدث""،  إنها روزا،  لقد حاولت الإنتحار يبدو  أنها تحاول الإتصال بزوجك طوال الوقت  وهو لا  يرد""، ........."" إذا فقد بدأت تنهار، شكرا لك، ووافيني بأي أخبار   جديدة"" أغلقت عنها واتصلت بالدكتورة وبسرعة أخبرتها بما حدث،سالتني : من   في البيت" قلت لا أحد الخادمة والأطفال في بيت اهل زوجي""  قالت: "" هذا   جيد أخرجي من المنزل، وقفي عند الباب وخبأي المفتاح في أي مكان، وانتظري   حتى يمر الوقت اللازم لوصوله هناك،،، ثم اتصلي به وقولي حبيبي صار لي وقت   وأنا واقفة أمام الباب، لقد فقدت المفتاح، ولا أعرف كيف أدخل المنزل تعال  افتحلي الباب، وبكيت برقة خاصة،،،،،،،،،،.

وفعلتها،،،،،،،،  ،،،،قال لي "" حاولي تبعدين عن الباب   حاولي تروحين بيت الجيران،،"" لا أستطيع فزوج جارتي في المنزل لا أيد   أحراجها ،،،،،،،،، سامحني لأني أزعجتك لكن ماذا افعل، وبكيت بكبرياء مجروح،   ..........."" قال لي خلاص، بس، لا تبكين الله يلعنها من غلطة، أنا ياي   ياعيوني "" 

وعندما جاء كنت حزينة، فتح الباب، فدخلت ورميت العباءة كنت أرتدي   بنطلــــــــ......  ........... وأشياء تدير رأس زوجي، ...............   فتقدم مني ........... ولم يخرج، رن الهاتف، فأخذته منه وأغلقته..........   "" حبيبي، ..............................  .......... كلمات، تجعله ينسى   الدنيا تعلمتها سابقا


وبصراحة سألتها فيما بعد" دكتورة كيف أستطعت أن تقدمي لي الفكرة بهذه   السرعة"" بصراحة هذه الأفكار أبتكرتها منذ فترة طويلة وحفظتها، وأصبحت   بالخبرة أقدمها للعميلات في الظروف الصعبة""

لكم تحياتي وابقوا معي لتقرؤا أقوى خطة على وجه الإطلاق، خطة الهجوم على بيت العنكبوت 

تأخري ليس ثقلا أبدا،،،،، فقط كنت  في نزهة إلى دبي مع زوجي وأطفالي، وعدنا صباح اليوم........ فأهلا بكم من جديد...

 الواقع أني سألت الدكتورة ذات يوم لماذا تصرين على عدم  مواجهتي لزوجي بما  فعله بي، أليس من المفروض أن أواجهه، خاصة وأني أملك  الدليل؟؟""" قالت:  أسمعي يا أم بسمة، يصبح الرجل أعمى حينما تدخل حياته  أمرأة أخرى، فيسهل  عليه أن يؤذي زوجته، يسهل عليه أن يهين كرامتها، يسهل  عليه أن يقضي على  علاقته بها، لأنه يكون مندفعا نحو الأخرى،........وحين  ما  تصارحه الزوجة  وهي في ضعفها يستغله فيها لأنه يعلم تمام العلم أنها لا حول  لها ولا قوة،  وهكذا يصبح متمردا قاسيا، متجبرا عليها، فيهينها أكثر ويبدا  في  تهديدها،،،،،،،،  ، 
والمأساة الأكبر هي حينما يرقب ردة فعلك، يقول لقد خنتها واقصى ما فعلته   زعلت في بيت أهلها، إذا فلا خوف من خيانتها من جديد، إنها في كل مرة سترحل   إلى بيت أهلها وتريحني منها، وعندما تموت من الندم ساذهب وأحضرها وأملي   عليها شروطي ............
ومع الأيام تفقد المرأة الثقة في نفسها، وتصبح في بيته مجرد خادمة لا أكثر،   وتعتقد المرأة أن الرجل قد يعود ذات يوم لكنه لا يعود فهو ينتقل من واحدة   للأخرى لكنه لا يعود............

وصدقوني لو كنت صارحت زوجي بخيانته في ذلك الوقت وأنا ضعيفة لكان قد مسح بي   الأرض، فهي بكل المقاييس تمثل له الحلقة الأقوى ولم يكن مستعدا   ليخسرها................
** 
لا تصارحن أزواجكن حينما تعلمن بالخيانة، فذلك أذلال لكن
أعملن بهذه النصيحة* 

* 
*

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

*وهذه قصة الهجوم على بيت العنكبوت**

كنت في غرفة الإستشارات مع الدكتورة حينما قالت لي: لقد آن الاوان للهجوم   عليها لأن المواجهة بينكما قد بدأت، وعلينا أن نعجل بالهجوم"" كيف يا   دكتوره دليني "" لقد وضعت لك خطة مدروسة وخاصة جدا"" ماهي ؟؟"" عليك أولا   أن تقومي بتوظيفها في شركتك"" لا أستطيع أبدا، لا أطيق رؤيتها، لا يمكن""   بل كل شيء ممكن، وانت لن توظفيها حبا فيها بل لكي تكون تحت ناظريك وتصبح   بين يديك........إلخ إلخ إلخ............... وهكذا كانت الخطة وقمت   بتنفيذها .................

"" حبيبي، إني أعاني من مشكلة في عملي، لدي قسم استقالت موظفته ولا أعلم   كيف أغطيه"" انشري أعلان وستجدين آلاف الموظفات"" لا، لا أريد اي موظفة،   فالقسم بحاجة لموظفة خاصة يعني فاهمة شغل التسويق، مثلا لبنانية، تعرف   اللبنانيين مشهورين بالشطارة في التسويق"" طيب أعلني إنك تريدين موظفة   لبنانية وبتحصلين"" يعني ليش هالمشوار أولا بعلن وبنتظر السيرة الشخصية،   وبعقد مقابلات، وأختبارات، وبعدين فترة تدريب للموظفة، وأنا ماعندي وقت،   مستعجلة على الموضوع ساعدني"" خبريني شو تريدين بالضبط"" أريد اخطف وحدة من   موظفاتك"" بس أنا ماعندي لبنانيات كلهم فلبينيات وهنديات"" أعتقد أني مرة   لما زرتك قبل شهرين شفت وحدة هناك، اسمها....... نسيت فيه حرف الراء  أو  الزاي"" تقصدين روزا"" بالضبط روزا الطويلة الشقرا"" بس روزا ماتعرف   لشغلج"" تعرف لما كلمتها أذكر أنها قالت لي أنه سبق أن عملت في تسويق   الملابس النسائية في لبنان"" آه صحيح، بس خليها هذه ما تنفع لج"" أرجوك أنا   أحتاجها ضروري أجربها يومين على الأقل"" يمكن ما توافق"" خلني أقنعها   وأشوف"""

 وفي  صباح اليوم  التالي تركت السكرتيرة تتصل بروزا وتطلب منها الحضور لمقابلتي  "" صباح  الخير ،،،، أعتقد أنك روزا"" نعم، كيف فيني أخدمك مدام"" وفتحت  الموضوع  معها"" لقد سمعت كثيرا من زوجي عن تميزك في العمل والتسويق،،  وتحدثت معه عن  رغبتي الكبيرة في توظيفك عندي "" بس أنا مافيني أترك شغلي  عند الاستاز""  سأعطيك راتبا أكبر مقابل ساعات دوام أقل........... أعتبري  نفسك في أجازة  داومي في الوقت الذي يناسبك"" هذه وسيلة أقناعها كما فهمت  من  الدكتورة............"" سأفكر وسأرد عليك"".......

وبعد يومين أصبحت روزا موظفة في شركتي، كان الأمر بالنسبة لي أشبه بمغامرة   أحدد نهايتها،،،،،، حاولت بكل وسيلة أن أجعلها تعشق العمل معي، من حوافز   وراتب وساعات عمل مرنة وبعد أن أتمت شهرا، قلت لزوجي" حبيبي، لقد تعرضنا   البارحة لتفتيش مفاجئ من العمل والعمال، وتلقينا تنبيه بشأن روزا فأنت تعلم   أنها ليست لديها بطاقة عمل خاصة بشركتي، إنها لازالت على كفالتك، هلا   تنقلها رجاء على كفالتي، لكي لا أتعرض للمساءلة فأنت تعلم الإجراءات""   ..............(( وطبعا لم نتعرض لتفتيش، ولكنها الخطة، وفعلا في دولة   الإمارات هناك إجراءات صارمة بشأن عمل الموظف لدى شخص غير كفيله، وذلك حفظا   للحقوق))
وخلال يومين كنا أنا وزوجي قد قمنا بإجراءات نقل الكفالة،............ وأصبحت روزا دون أن تعلم تحت تصرفي، ......

قمت بنسخ جيمع المفاتيح في سلسلة مفاتيحها، دون أن تعلم في إحدى المرات عن طريق المعجون.......... وستعرفون لماذا فعلت ذلك..

وبعدها لم يتبق سوى ان أنتظر سفر زوجي لينهي بعض المعاملات، كنت أنتظر   سفره بفارغ الصبر، وجاء اليوم المحدد، .........."" سأضطر للسفر اسبوع،   سأشتاق لك كثيرا""............ وفي نفس الوقت تقدمت الأفعى بطلب إجازة   وطبعا لتسافر معه،"" مدام بدي أجازة إذا سمحتيلي"" لماذا"" بدي أسافر أمي   تعبانة بدي أزورها"" بس ياروزا انا عندي صفقة كبيرة خلال الأسبوع الجاي،   وهذه الصفقة في لبنان، وأريدك اتسافرين تخلصينها لو سمحتي، وهناك مافيه   مانع تزورين والدتك بس أصبري شوي"" لا يامدام"" قاطعتها ساعطيك بدل سفر   عشرة آلاف بمجرد عودتك، سنصرف لك التذاكر وبدل مصروف جيب،،،،،،،،،،،   أحتارت، فهي تريد السفر مع زوجي، تستغفلني الأخت، ....
وبعد كل هذه الإغراءات وافقت على السفر إلى لبنان.......... لكي تنهي   إجراءات صفقة الملابس الوهمية، وبعد يوم من سفر زوجي أوصلتها بنفسي للمطار   لأتأكد انها مسافرة على لبنان، وحينما استقلت الطائرة عدت إلى موظفة  الفيز،  وقلت لها"" أريد أن ألغي إقامة إحدى المكفولين بإسمي""، من ""  روزا""  ............................ ورغم أن الأمر تعقد لكن بعض الحيلة  نفعت....  وكنسلت (( ألغيت)) أقامتها بسبب التحرش بزوجي الذي يشغل منصبا  حساسا في  الحكومة، "" مالدليل...."" هذه صور تجمعها به"" مايكون خاطرج إلا  طيب يابنت  الأجاويد وياريت كل الحريم في حكمتج، وقوة احتمالج"" .........  هكذا قالت  الموظفة هناك، وهكذا علق زميلها........... وصكت بالمنع من  الدخول إلى  الدولة لمدة سنتين في البداية، لكن بسبب إصاراري على ألأمر  تمكنت بعد عرض  كل الادلة من وضعها في قائمة الممنوعين من دخول الدولة لاجل  غير  مسمى.....!!!!!

وبعد ماذا حدث................ أصعب وأجمل فصول الحكاية قادم...؟؟ ماذا   فعلت عندما علمت أنها لن تدخل الإمارات مطلقا.....؟؟ ماذا حدث حينما علم   زوجي بإلغاء أقامتها......؟؟*

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

*نهاية بيت العنكبوت

طبعا، قمت بنسخ المفاتيح، وبعد أن أرسلتها للمطار، وألغيت فيزتها، طرت   طيران ( يعني ذهبت بسرعة) إلى شقتها التي استأجرها لها زوجي المصون على   الكرنيش، وصعدت الطابق العاشر، وأدخلت المفتاح، لأفتح جحر الحية التي   سلبتني زوجي مدة سنتين، فتحت الباب لأرى شقة فخمة راقية الأثاث، فخمة فخمة   فخمة، وكنت أتساءل أين تذهب نقود زوجي، ،،،،،،،،،

المهم، بدات أتجول في الشقة المكونة من غرفتين وصالة   ومجلس واااااااااااسع، وثلاث شرف وااااااسعة، ومطبخ فخم كبير مجهز،   ........... وحمامين تكرمون،
كانت الغرفة الرئيسية مقفلة، وفتحتها بالمفتاح، ........ وهناك كانت ملابس   زوجي في كل مكان خصوصياته التي اختفت من المنزل كانت هناك، عطوره التي   أتساءل أين ذهبت كانت هناك، مسبحته، ونظاراته الشمسية، كل شي، في كل مكان   أشياؤه موجودة وتقول لي كان زوجك يعيش هنا، بدأت أفتش، أشياء لو  رأيتها  سابقا كنت قتلت نفسي والعياذ بالله من شدة الهم، لكن في موقفي ذلك  اليوم  كنت صلبة كنت أبتسم، كنت راضية لأني قوية،

لممت كل ملابس زوجي وأشياءه في كيس، ووضعتها في السيارة، 

ولممت كل ملابسها في كيس قمامة، ووضعتها في السيارة، ونسيت أن أخبركم   أن ملابسها كلها دقة قديمة، وذوقها مقرف ومب ستايل، وقمصان نومها أي   كلام..... يعني طلعت ولا شي.... تبرعت بها للجمعية الخيرية لاحقا.

ثم أتصلت بمكتب لشراء الأثاث المستعمل، ........ وأعطيتهم موعد للغد، صباح   الغد،........... وعند الظهر كنت قد بعت كل قطعة أثاث في الشقة حتى   الأبجورات والكؤوس الكريستال، وكل شيء بعتهم بثمن جيد، ........ واشتريت   بثمنهم، غرفة نوم جديدة لي، ........ وقمصان نوم فاخرة، ............ وطلاء   للأظافر، واحذية فخمة....
وألعاب لأطفالي................  .... وملابس للخادمة، يعني كان يوم تسوق مثالي، ..........

لم أجد أية مجوهرات او مصوغات ذهبية، يبدوا أنها أخذتها معها !!!!
ولو كنت وجدت كنت بعتها أيضا، فهي من مال زوجي، مالي ومال عيالي ، أخذتها حراما، وبغيا....(الغاية لا تبرر الوسيلة .. أم البراء)

وتركت الشقة خاوية على عروشها، ............تصفر فيها الرياح، .......... 

وانتظروا البقية ماذا حدث ........؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  إنها صدمة قوية له ولها؟؟
بعد أن حطمت كل زاوية في بيت العنكبوت بقي أن أواجه العنكبوت، التي اصطادت زوجي طوال سنتين

اتصلت في صباح اليوم التالي لسفرها، وقالت: لقد فتشت كل مكان في هذا العنوان ولم أجد الشركة التي تتكلمين عنها

"" حاولي أبحثي من جديد"" لم أجد شيء، سألت في كل مكان، كذلك لم أجد أي حجز   في الفندق، وانا أبيت على حسابي الخاص"" أنتظري سنقوم بالواجب"" أنا لا   أفهم، هل هناك مشكلة، تأكدي من عنوان الشركة"" سأفعل، "" وتركتها لمدة   ثلاثة أيام على هذا الحال، كل يوم عنوان جديد تذهب للبحث ولا تجد شيء.

زوجي طبعا معجب جدا بزوجته الجديدة التي هي أنا، وكان قد طلب مني السفر   بصحبته لولا أني رفضت لأنهي هذه المشكلة، وكان يتصل بي يوميا، وبعد خمسة   أيام من سفره اتصل وقال "" حبيبتي، أنا قادم صباح الغد"" يهذه السرعة""   نعم، فأنا مشتاق"".

وفي نفس اليوم أتصلت ست الحسن روزا "" مدام انا بدي أرجع، خلاص مافيه هيك شركة"" على راحتك ارجعي""

وفي صباح اليوم التالي قبل وصول زوجي بساعة اتصلت من جديد"" أنت ألغيت   الفيزا؟؟؟؟"" لا أبدا"" بلى ألغيت الفيزا ممكن اعرف ليش، أنا بدي أرفع   عليكي قضية، أنا ما بسكت، لازم احكي مع استازي"" سوي كل اللي ترومين   تسوينه"" احكي ليش ألغيت الفيزا"" زوجي طلب مني "" مش معقول هيك حكي، استاز   ما بيوافق على هيك""إذا ستسمعينه بأذنيك"" وأقفلت السماعة في وجهها.

وطبعا كانت تحاول الإتصال به، وهو في الطيارة ولا تجد إرسال، وبمجرد وصوله البلد حدث التالي

كنت في البيت مستعدة لكل شيء، عرضت ملابسه على السرير، ووزعت صوره معها على الطاولة، 

وعندما دخل كنت أبكي، ....................... وكان غاضبا كثيرا

"" هل قمت بإلغاء إقامة روزا؟؟؟"" نعم"" لماذا"" لأنها اتهمتك باشياء   كثيرة، لأنها أرادت تحطيم حياتي،"" ماذا فعلت"" أخذته إلى غرفة النوم""   أنظر، كل هذه الملابس أحضرتها لي وقالت هذه ملابس زوجك الذي يقيم معي، ثم   أهدتني هذه الصور، وأنهرت في البكاء، ""هل هذه حقيقة هل كنت على علاقة بها،   لماذا فعلت بي هذا، وكيف تجرأت على خيانتي وأنا التي وقفت إلى جانبك، كيف   أستطعت أن تخدعني، كيف ........................إلخ  .

بدأ عليه الإستياء الشديد، وبدأ يصرخ، "" هذه ال...هذه ال...   هذه........أرادت تحطيم حياتي، حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل فيها، هذه الماكرة، كلامها كذب هذه كاذبة..............."". وألفاظ كثيرة كثيرة   كنت أسجلها كلها على شريط كاسيت، ثم أقترب مني وبدأ يرجوني أن أهدأ، وأخذ يراضيني، لكني رفضت وطلبت منه أن يترك المنزل   حالا،..............

"" لا أريدك، لانك لم تعد تناسبني، لقد انهارت الثقة بين وبينك، فرجاء دعنا نفترق بهدوء""

رجاني كثيرا، وتذلل بكل الصور، ولكني كنت مصرة أن يترك المنزل، وبعدها لم   يترك صاحب منزلة عندي إلا وقام بتوسيطه بيني وبينه، وبعد شهر من التعذيب   قبلت برجوعه البيت بعد ان قمت بتوقيعه على تعهدات كثيرة، والأهم شيك بمبلغ   خمسمئة ألف درهم، ............ أصرفه واستحقه في حالة طلبي الفراق، أو  طلبه  الفراق، لا سمح الله.


وقلت له: ليكن معلوما لديك، أني أستحق رجلا أكثر منك وفاءا ورزانة، ولكني   أقبل بك، لأجل الأولاد، وفي حالة خنتني من جديد تأكد باني سأترك أولادك   لديك وأبحث عن زوج يستحقني....... فأنا لازلت صغيرة...""

تفاصيل كثيرة في الجزء الأخير من الحكاية الجزء الأخير من الحكاية..........

طبعا أكتشف زوجي أن الأثاث اختفى من شقتها، لكنه لم يتجرأ أن يسألني لكي لا   يثبت المزيد من التهم على نفسه، ثم علمت فيما بعد أنه أعاد الشقة، يعني   ألغى الإيجار نهائيا.

أما هي ففعلا لم تسكت بسهولة، اتصلت به كثيرا طوال فترة طرده، وطلبت   مساعدته أكثر من مرة، لكنه لم يستمع لها مطلقا، لأنه كما شرحت لي الدكتورة   بأن الرجل حينما يعشق زوجته، ثم يشعر بقدرتها على التخلي عنه يصاب بحالة  من  القلق الشديد يفقد معها القدرة على الإستجابة لأي علاقة أخرى، ويصبح  قاسيا  مع الطرف الذي تسبب في حدوث هذه الفجوة بينه وبين زوجته التي  يعشقها،  وفسرت لنا أيضا أن هناك فرق كبير جدا بين الحب والعشق، وكل شعور  منهما  يعتمد على هرمون خاص يفرزه الجسد، ويسيطر هرمون العشق بدرجة كبيرة  على  الإنسان اكثر من هرمون الحب، وذلك لأنه يصيب الإنسان بأعراض تشبه  أعراض  الإدمان لولا أنها تختلف في كونه هرمون طبيعي يفرزه الجسد كلما  سمعنا أو  رأينا وجه الحبيب أو قضينا وقتنا بصحبته، وهذا الهرمون هو السبب  في جنون  مجنون ليلي، وغيره،
وحينما لا نتمكن من رؤية الحبيب نصاب بحالة من الضياع والفقر العاطفي الشديد والقسوة تجاه الشخص المتسبب في حرماننا من حبيبنا،

ولهذا تصر الدكتورة على المرأة ان لا تبدأ في مصارحة   الزوج بخيانته حتى تكتسب عشقه في البداية قبل أن تصارحه، إذ أنه لو كان   يحبها ولكنه لا يعشقها فسيسبب ذلك مهانة كبيرة لها، لأن الكفة سترجح لصالح   العشيقة، مما يسبب ألاما نفسية وعاطفية للزوجة، وفي هذه الحالة يصبح الرجل   متهور جدا ويقوم بعمل أشياء مؤذية لزوجته، قد يندم عليها فيما بعد، لكن   الأوان قد يفوته، يعني يمكن لا سمح الله يطلق زوجته لصالح عشيقته من شدة   سيطرة هرمون العشق عليه، بسبب ارتباطه برؤيته لها، 
تحاول الدكتورة من خلال استشاراتها أن تقدم لك مجموعة من المعلومات لإستعادة مشاعر زوجك، وذلك من خلال:
1- قراءة شخصية زوجك، ودراسة وتحليل، نقاط الإثارة العاطفية لديه
2-دراسة شخصيتك وإعادة بنائها وصقلها لتصبحين شخصية متميزة تثير الإعجاب من خلال جلسات مكثفة.
3-صياغة خطط وقصص واقعية تتعايشين معها فتخلق جوا مساعدا على صناعة الأحداث المطلوبة.
لقد انتهت  الأخرى من حياتي نهائيا، نهائيا حتى أني لم أعد أفكر بها مطلقا، 

وزوجي يحرج من ذكرها، وأعلم تمام العلم أنه يتمنى لو أن الأرض تنشق وتبلعه قبل أن يفعل معها ما فعل.

يعيش زوجي حاليا مرحلة جديدة، إنها مرحلة اكتشافي، إنه يرمقني بنظرات   الإعجاب طوال الوقت، ويسرقني كل يوم من عملي، ليأخذني معه لتناول الفطور،   ولنتحدث، يقول لي : تحدثي فأنا أشعر أني لم أسمعك منذ زمن بعيد""
 

( مع تحفظي على سرقة بيت المرأة اللبنانية وتحفظي على الكذب... أم البراء)
*

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

أخواتي
لقد لاحظتن أن الموضوع جريء جدا وبعد أن نقلته بتعديل الكثير من الجمل والعبارات حتى يظهر بمظهر محترم لم أعد أقوى على التعديل والتغيير أكثر من ذلك
ولم أكمل لأن الاخت أصلا لم تكمل الا جزء بسيط ولا يصلح ذكره هنا 
المهم أنكن أخذتن فكرة عما يجب أن تكون عليه المرأة ليس بالضرورة كل ما سردته الأخت فهناك الكثير من الأزواج المخلصين وليسوا بناكري المعروف لكن أيضا فلتكن الزوجة المسلمة واعية أرجو أن أكون وصلت هدفي من سرد السابق
وبوركتن

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> *التوقيع.. أم البراء*


موضوع جميل مع التحفظ على بعض الأمور
والقصص جميلة 
ولكن أجمل ما في الموضوع هو تعقيباتك بين كل حين وآخر مع التوقيع (ابتسامة)

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

انت الاجمل سارة نوارتنا

----------


## رنا العربي

بارك الله فيكم أم البراء قصص مفيدة جزاكم الله خيرا... وللافادة بعد ولادتي الثانية قالت لي الدكتورة أن أقوم بتمارين كيجل لو أردت وهي عبارة عن شد العضلة وكأننا نحبس ..... والعد الى 20 مثلا ثم ترك العضلة وتكرار التمرين على مدار اليوم... دمتم سالمين  :Smile:

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

وفيك بارك الرحمن

----------


## أم فاطمة م

جزاك الله خيرا وارجو لو تعرفى توصلينا بهذه الدكتورة يكون فضل منك ولو عن طريق الاميل الخاص بها

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

[quote=أم فاطمة م;707250]جزاك الله خيرا وارجو لو تعرفى توصلينا بهذه الدكتورة يكون فضل منك ولو عن طريق الاميل الخاص بها[/quote
اسفه والله لا اعلم لها ايميل انما اسمها ناعمة الهاشمي اعتقد انها في أبو ظبي

----------


## أم فاطمة م

اين انت لماذا لا تواصلين الموضوع فكم انتظرت ان تكمليه

----------


## أم فاطمة م

يمكنكم التواصل مع الدكتورة ناعمة الهاشمى عن طريق موقع مملكة بلقيس

----------


## أم فاطمة م

شكرا على الموضوع وارجو من كل الاخوات الاستعانه بالله فى صلاح بيوتنا جميعا والله ولى التوفيق

----------


## أم عبيد الله

ماشاء الله عليكي جزاك الله كل الخير اختي لقد غيرتي حياتي 99%فالرجاء منك أن تكملي لي القصة لكي استطيع الاستفادة أكثر

----------


## أم يعقوب

معذرةً،لكنْ هذا القسمُ وإنْ كانَ خاصّاً بالأخواتِ؛فإنَّ الرجالَ يمكنُهمُ الاطلاعَ على ما فيهِ منْ موضوعاتٍ؛وأرى أنَّ الموضوعَ يفتقرُ لبعضِ الضوابطِ،كذلكَ العنوانُ،لا أدري كيفَ نصفُ الزوجَ بكلمةِ متوحشٍ!!! 
وحبذا لو نتأمّلُ جيداً في الحكمةِ منْ خلقِ اللهِ تباركَ وتعالى لنا؛سترتاحُ نفسُنا كثيراً.
هذا رأيي وما أدينُ بهِ أمامَ اللهِ.

----------


## أم أروى المكية

> وحبذا لو نتأمّلُ جيداً في الحكمةِ منْ خلقِ اللهِ تباركَ وتعالى لنا؛سترتاحُ نفسُنا كثيراً.
> هذا رأيي وما أدينُ بهِ أمامَ اللهِ.


أحسنتِ أحسن الله إليك أخيتي أم يعقوب 
أشكر الأخت الفاضلة صاحبة الموضوع والأخوات المشاركات ولكني أؤيد رأي أم يعقوب في وجهة نظرها أن هذا المجلس يطلع عليه الرجال فلننتبه جميعا لذلك بارك الله في الجميع ... والله المستعان وعليه التكلان

----------


## أم يعقوب

حفظَكِ اللهُ والمسلمينَ والمسلماتِ أختي الفاضلةَ أمَّ أروى.
للهِ جلَّ وعلا حكمتُهُ في خلقِ الإنسانِ؛فعلينا أنْ لا ننسى الهدفَ الساميَ منْ وراءِ خلقِ اللهِ جلَّ وعلا لنا:ألا وهوَ العبادةُ والاستخلافُ في الأرضِ بما يرضيِ خالقَنا،ميّزَنا بعقولٍ راقيةٍ؛فلماذا تجذبُنا الدنيا بما فيها منْ بهرجٍ خدّاعٍ وسفاسفَ،والآخرة  ُ هي دارُ قرارِنا؟!نسألُ اللهَ العونَ والرحمةَ منْ عنْدِهِ.
اللهمَّ ألهمْنا رشدَنا وقِنا شرَّ أنفسِنا.

----------


## أم أروى المكية

> اللهمَّ ألهمْنا رشدَنا وقِنا شرَّ أنفسِنا.


آمين

----------

